# iPod killer Microsoft: le Zune



## Bionik (11 Juillet 2006)

Allez rigolons tous ensemble un bon coup:

Voila avec quoi Microsoft veut contrer l'iPod

Franchement de vous à moi, c'est moche, laid, immonde, et le pire c'est que ça s'inspire de l'iPod (conception, molette, couleur noire ou blanche). Et le nom: Argo? Zune?
Non mais il ont bu quoi chez Cro$oft ?!
Vivement qu'il sorte ce nouvel (vrai) iPod Video, avec siouplé Mr Steve une molette virtuelle histoire de montrer à tous ces vilains copiteur ce que c'est des innovations et des idées créatives (l'adjectif, pas l'autre "iPod killer" )


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2006)

J'avoue que quand je l'ai vu, j'ai rit.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a fait tr&#232;s cheap oui... On verra comment Microsoft compte s'imposer sur ce march&#233;. Int&#233;ressant &#224; suivre... Para&#238;t-il que Bill serait cap' d'offrir &#224; ceux qui veulent "switcher" sur cet iPod-killer, tout les morceaux qu'ils avaient alors achet&#233;s, en AAC, sur l'iTMS.

Oh, pis on en parle ici...


----------



## Macbeth (11 Juillet 2006)

Hihihi !!

(d&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a pertinent...)


----------



## Bionik (11 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pis on en parle ici...



Oups...:rose: J'avais pô vu.

"Hihihi" => Je pense aussi que c'est une réflection pertinente et constructive de l'analyse d'une stratégie marketing du leader mondial du software


----------



## Macbeth (11 Juillet 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> "Hihihi" => Je pense aussi que c'est une réflection pertinente et constructive de l'analyse d'une stratégie marketing du leader mondial du software




C'ets effectivement comme ça que je le voyait. Comme on dit, pour exprimé des concept complexes, il faut les exprimer simplement.


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2006)

Et pour les dimensions de l'objet?
Cela ressemble à certains téléphones portables.


----------



## iota (11 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Et le nom: Argo? Zune?


En soit, le nom n'est pas plus ridicule que iPod.

@+
iota


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> En soit, le nom n'est pas plus ridicule que iPod.
> 
> ...



Mais il ne faut pas le dire trop fort.


----------



## Max London (11 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait très cheap oui... On verra comment Microsoft compte s'imposer sur ce marché. Intéressant à suivre... Paraît-il que Bill serait cap' d'offrir à ceux qui veulent "switcher" sur cet iPod-killer, tout les morceaux qu'ils avaient alors achetés, en AAC, sur l'iTMS.
> 
> Oh, pis on en parle ici...



Cap ou pas cap?
Bon en même temps il a de quoi remplir 3 millions de gros iPod 5g avec toute sa tune.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Et bien moi j'aime bien le design, moins que l'iPod mais bon l'iPod fait aussi cheap donc ...


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

et le connecteur, il ressemble à quoi ?

c'est à mon sens la plus grande force de l'iPod par rapport à ses concurents....


----------



## Max London (11 Juillet 2006)

Son connecteur?  Pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Le dock tu veux dire, c'est vrai qu'il est chouette.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Son connecteur?  Pourquoi?


Les accessoires qui gravitent autour de l'iPod...  Et donc compatibles avec ce dernier, et pas avec le baladeur XC133 de Creative ou le MusicPlayermegaFunVideo d'Archos...


----------



## Max London (11 Juillet 2006)

Aaah...Je comprend mieux 
Mais bon, ce qui m'ennerve avec les iPod c'est justement ce cable, c'est un format propri&#233;taire, pas comme sur les Zens.


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Aaah...Je comprend mieux
> Mais bon, ce qui m'ennerve avec les iPod c'est justement ce cable, c'est un format propriétaire, pas comme sur les Zens.



bah oui, mais ce connecteur propose bien plus que que le simple usb full speed des zens, et c'est ce qui a seduit l'industrie.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ai tendance à préférer les connecteurs standards (USB, alimentation, line in/out) mais c'est vrai que si apple réussit à faire que son connecteur devienne standard, alors ce sera peut-être une bonne chose...

Et pour Microsoft : souhaitons leur bien du courage. Au vu du nombre de concurrents tués par la pomme jusqu'ici, il faudra au moins les moyens de Billou pour réussir à l'emporter...


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tendance à préférer les connecteurs standards (USB, alimentation, line in/out)



pareil, mais c'est forcement moins ergononomique qu'une prise qui rassemble tout...



			
				nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est vrai que si apple réussit à faire que son connecteur devienne standard, alors ce sera peut-être une bonne chose...



en tout cas, c'est le choix qu'ont fait la plupart des fabricants d'autos, autoradios, et maintenant de systèmes de navigation.

et coté hi-fi, cela prend la même tournure.

faut dire qu'il n'existe pas d'equivalent chez la concurence... et avant qu'ils ne s'entendent à plusieurs sur une norme, et qu'ils la fassent accepter par ceux cités plus haut, il risque de se passer un petit bout de temps


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juillet 2006)

Je pense aussi que ce connecteur va devenir standard de fait. Quand on aura des cables USB dispo dans n'importe quel magasin à un prix ridicule, ce sera bien. Mais d'ici là, je privilégie (tant que c'est possible) les connecteurs standards...


----------



## Bionik (12 Juillet 2006)

Je pense q'une des seules raisons qui pourrait faire que ce baladeur représente une menace sera le prix. Microsoft a une image de marque vieillissante, et même si beaucoup de jeunes utilisent MSN, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient prêts à exhiber fièrement un baladeur venant de Redmond. Pour beaucoup, Migro$oft c'est avant tout du software, et même si ils lui sont fidèles côtés ordinateur, ils ne se tourneront pas vers lui pour un baladeur branché.
Apple au contraire génère une certaine attirance de la part du "jeune" public. La pomme a un image beaucoup plus travaillée que celle de Crosoft. L'iPod est tendance, les gens aiment se dire qu'ils sont dans le coup, qu'ils appartiennent à la famille iPod Users. Par contre, pour beaucoup le prix du baladeur Apple est trop cher. Certaines personnes préfères acheter un MP3 X ou Y à 70 pour 1Go plutôt que 150 pour un Nano 1Go (j'ai plu le prix en tête.
Bref, si Microsoft réussi à redresser son image et propose son baladeur à un prix intéressant, alors ils auront peut être l'espoir de grapiller qlques part de marché.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que quand je l'ai vu, j'ai rit.



Moi aussi. Rien que le nom, Zune, est rigolo (et le design, on n'en parle m&#234;me pas) : "Oh zune alors !" "Avec Zune, Microsoft va-t-il se faire un max de zunes !" "Le soleil a rendez-vous avec la zune...".


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

je suis plut&#244;t curieux du cot&#233; itunes store en fait que de l'appareil en lui m&#234;me


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

j'avoue que la dame en noir ...


----------



## Bionik (12 Juillet 2006)

Naas => Moi c'est le MacBook + le iPod gratuit qui me fait rire. Rien que pour &#231;a j'acheterai un Zune.... Euh... non, faut pas d&#233;conner non plus.  On m'ach&#232;te p&#244; moa. 

Quand a l'iTMS version microsoft, j'attend aussi avec impatience de voir la tronche qu'il a parcque l'iTMS et quand meme vachement bien foutu. (ca serait bien au passage qu'il soit directement accessible sur le net et pas seulement depuis iTunes...  itms.com/fr ? )

Et sur les affiches, apres iTUnes + iPod on va avoir droit &#224; iCrosoft + MicroPod ???  (ha non zut c'est ZUne son nom, LOOOOL)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Je pense q'une des seules raisons qui pourrait faire que ce baladeur repr&#233;sente une menace sera le prix. Microsoft a une image de marque vieillissante, et m&#234;me si beaucoup de jeunes utilisent MSN, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient pr&#234;ts &#224; exhiber fi&#232;rement un baladeur venant de Redmond. Pour beaucoup, Migro$oft c'est avant tout du software, et m&#234;me si ils lui sont fid&#232;les c&#244;t&#233;s ordinateur, ils ne se tourneront pas vers lui pour un baladeur branch&#233;.


Je ne serais pas si cat&#233;gorique que toi. Je pense principalement &#224; MSN, qui avec ses ic&#244;nes d&#233;goulinantes, son look cheap et superflu, et sa pl&#233;thore de fonctions, et son &#171;langage&#187;, s&#233;duit une certaine partie de la population &#171;jeune&#187;. MSN a aussi du succ&#232;s parce que &#171;tout mes potes l'utilisent&#187; et &#171;qu'ils faut faire comme eux&#187; pour ne pas &#234;tre rejet&#233;. J'exag&#232;re un poil mais il y a de &#231;a. Ne surtout pas sortir du moule impos&#233;...

Il est clair que Microsoft devra redoubler d'efforts pour imposer son baladeur, mais elle est pr&#234;te &#224; le vendre &#224; perte, m&#234;me &#224; le donner, sans probl&#232;me et pendant longtemps. Il sera &#233;quip&#233; du wi-fi. Imaginez une campagne de pub &#171;&#233;coute ta musik, tout en chattant avec des meufs trop kools sur MSN&#187;.


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

D'un autre cot&#233; quand ils ont sortit leur pocket pc tout les palmistes rigolaient et maintenant...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté quand ils ont sortit leur pocket pc tout les palmistes rigolaient et maintenant...


tout le monde pleure avec son pocket pc qui plante...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde pleure avec son pocket pc qui plante...


Faut pas tomber dans les clich&#233;s et avouer que Microsoft a, sur ce coup &#224;, fait mieux que Palm. Palm un peu dans le syndr&#244;me Netscape... En esp&#233;rant qu'Apple ne les imite pas.

Quelques d&#233;tails en plus.


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas tomber dans les clichés et avouer que Microsoft a, sur ce coup à, fait mieux que Palm. Palm un peu dans le syndrôme Netscape... En espérant qu'Apple ne les imite pas.
> 
> Quelques détails en plus.


Peut être, mais autour de moi, je n'ai pas eu ce type de retour.

Enfin, bref...


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

si l'ipod vid&#233;o arrive en m&#234;me temps c'est bon la bataille est jouable


----------



## Bionik (12 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Peut être, mais autour de moi, je n'ai pas eu ce type de retour.
> 
> Enfin, bref...



J'ai eu un PDA Phone Pocket PC, je l'ai refourgué vite fait bien fait (et c'était en septembre 2005, donc Windows Mobile était déjà bien rodé). Je reprendrai bien un SonyEricsson M600i blanc (pourquoi Apple nous fait pas un iPhone comme celui là???) ou un iPhone quand il sortira.

Pour le Zune (m'y fait vraiment pas ) je pense pas (et j'espère pas trop me tromper) qu'il puisse cartonner comme microsoft veut le faire entendre. Effectivement si Apple sort un vrai iPod Vidéo rapidement, ca peut le faire. De tout façon, l'iPod a réussi à faire comprendre aux gens une partie de l'esprit Mac, et l'intérêt qu'on porte de plus en plus à la Pomme accroit le phénomène. Y'a qu'à regarder la XBOX ou la XBOX 360, qui était et est une formidable console (pour avoir eu une XBOX + une PS2, la XBOX la valait tout autant sinon plus sur certains jeux) mais qui peine à s'imposer dans le coeur des joueurs. Pourquoi? Parceque Microsoft a du mal à sortir de son image et s'imposer comme une marque dynamique.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Juillet 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr que Microsoft ait vraiment une mauvaise image. Pour l'écrasante majorité des utilisateurs, qui ne connaissent rien à l'informatique et qui ont toujours utilisé de ce fait Windows, cette marque peut avoir quelque chose de rassurant. Windows et même Dos avant, c'est vieux et pour certains, cela peut-être un plus, une marque de sérieux...

Windows a quand même réussi à imposer deux trois choses dans la musique portable, comme le WMA et tout particulièrement le WMA DRM. Ce n'est que grâce (ou à cause) à l'insistance de Microsoft que ce format survit sinon, il aurait du disparaître depuis longtemps (cf l'Atrac3 de Sony)... Donc ils pourraient réussir ici aussi, surtout si le prix est intéressant (cad moins que l'Ipod).


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Juillet 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas s&#251;r que Microsoft ait vraiment une mauvaise image. Pour l'&#233;crasante majorit&#233; des utilisateurs, qui ne connaissent rien &#224; l'informatique et qui ont toujours utilis&#233; de ce fait Windows, cette marque peut avoir quelque chose de rassurant. Windows et m&#234;me Dos avant, c'est vieux et pour certains, cela peut-&#234;tre un plus, une marque de s&#233;rieux...
> 
> Windows a quand m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; imposer deux trois choses dans la musique portable, comme le WMA et tout particuli&#232;rement le WMA DRM. Ce n'est que gr&#226;ce (ou &#224; cause) &#224; l'insistance de Microsoft que ce format survit sinon, il aurait du dispara&#238;tre depuis longtemps (cf l'Atrac3 de Sony)... Donc ils pourraient r&#233;ussir ici aussi, surtout si le prix est int&#233;ressant (cad moins que l'Ipod).


Ca pourrait etre particulierement interressant a suivre comme histoire juste pour voir, mais moi y'a un truc qui me derange&#8230; Vous croyez Vraiment que Papa Crosoft va vendre un truc moins cher que l'iPod? Tout en sachant qu'il compte " Offrir " gratuitement tous les morceaux que le consommateur avais deja achet&#233; sur iTunes? (version WMA certes mais gratos quand meme)
A mon avis, il doit y avoir une difference de prix si on decide oui ou non d'echanger les titres achet&#233;s sur l'iTms&#8230;
Sinon moi j'y crois pas&#8230; ou alors ca cache quelquechose, ou alors ca prend en compte une condittion&#8230; par ex: une condition d'achat de 150 titres au minimum la 1ere ann&#233;e, le 1er trimestre, ou une connerie dans l'genre !!
Mais ca reste bizarre quand meme&#8230; D'autant plus que les rumeurs courent au fait Qu'Apple choisirait d'abandonner la molette clicable pour un ecran tactile&#8230; ce qui ne m'etonnerais pas du tout !
enfin bref, Qui vivra, verra&#8230;


----------



## iota (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez Vraiment que Papa Crosoft va vendre un truc moins cher que l'iPod? Tout en sachant qu'il compte " Offrir " gratuitement tous les morceaux que le consommateur avais deja acheté sur iTunes? (version WMA certes mais gratos quand meme)


Je ne pense pas que vendre à perte histoire de gagner des parts de marché fasse vraiment peur à Microsoft 

@+
iota


----------



## zoulou03200 (20 Juillet 2006)

Vu les tarifs de l'ipod, en faire un moins cher, ça ne devrait pas être trop difficile !!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

- Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un baladeur Zune, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire reconnaitre par itunes sur mon mac...

- c'est simple, vous nous envoyez votre mac, et on vous envoi un beau PC sous vista en echange 

- cool, je vous expedie mon 7300/200 dès demain !


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2006)

Comme iota, je pense aussi que la vente à perte n,e suffirait pas à arrêter Billou. Et il peut se rattraper sur les ventes par Internet : le bénéfice qu'ils font sur chaque morceau vendu est assez impressionnant...


----------



## trevise (20 Juillet 2006)

Il ne faut pas oublier que l'on ne parle pas d'un ordinateur ou d'un OS, mais d'un balladeur, c'est à dire le genre de truc que même les Kevina rêvent d'avoir alors qu'elles ne savent même pas allumer un PC. Le public est comlètement différent, avec des valeurs différentes. Pour ce type de public, le look et la marque comptent plus que les performances ou le prix. Je ne vois pas Kevina, avec ses lunettes de mouche Dolce Gabbana et ses fringues de marques trois fois plus cheres qu'ailleurs (pour une qualité équivalente) exhiber fièrement son Zune dans la rue. 

Bref, le plus grand argument de vente de l'Ipod, c'est qu'il est fashion. Et je pense sincèrement que le Zune ne sera jamais fashion (rien qu'à voir sa tronche...).


----------



## Bionik (20 Juillet 2006)

c'est exactement ce que je pense Trevisse!!!
Franchement, regardez le nombre de personnes exiber fièrement leur iPod (moi le premier ) quand on change une chanson et les yeux qui se tournent dans le métro. Observez le nombre de personnes qui cache leur mp3 "made in Auchan" au fond de leur sac parcequ'ils savent que jamais des yeux se tourneront sur eux quand ils le sortiront. 

=> dans la phrase, remplacer mp3 "made in Auchan" par ce que vous voulez (Zune, etc...)


Elitiste moi? Mac une marque de secte? Naaaannnnn :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2006)

C'est sûr. Et c'est un des principal argument qui fait que je n'ai pas d'Ipod : trop voyant. Moi, j'aime mieux mon lecteur quais inconnu en France mais que personne ne penserait à voler...

Et sinon, le côté fashion est important, certes mais le prix et la simplicité entre en ligne de compte. Et si Microsoft réussit son coup et fait aussi simple qu'un Ipod sous mac, alors il devrait avoir du succès. Et encore plus si ce lecteur est bien compatible avec les Xbox. Imaginez qu'on ait plus besoin d'un PC, juste de sa console : le public est encore plus grand !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> C'est s&#251;r. Et c'est un des principal argument qui fait que je n'ai pas d'Ipod : trop voyant. Moi, j'aime mieux mon lecteur quais inconnu en France mais que personne ne penserait &#224; voler...



Int&#233;ressant. Viendra un jour o&#249; l'iPod sera ringard, ou en tout cas moins dans le vent qu'actuellement. Cette tendance est d'ailleurs peut-&#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; amorc&#233;e.



			
				nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, le c&#244;t&#233; fashion est important, certes mais le prix et la simplicit&#233; entre en ligne de compte. Et si Microsoft r&#233;ussit son coup et fait aussi simple qu'un Ipod sous mac, alors il devrait avoir du succ&#232;s. Et encore plus si ce lecteur est bien compatible avec les Xbox. Imaginez qu'on ait plus besoin d'un PC, juste de sa console : le public est encore plus grand !





			
				trevise a dit:
			
		

> Bref, le plus grand argument de vente de l'Ipod, c'est qu'il est fashion. Et je pense sinc&#232;rement que le Zune ne sera jamais fashion (rien qu'&#224; voir sa tronche...).



Microsoft n'a pas encore remport&#233; le march&#233;, l'iPod se porte bien, la bataille sera rude mais ils ont les moyens de leurs ambitions. Parteneriat avec Dell par exemple, compatibilit&#233; avec la XBbox comme l'a dit nico_linux. Microsoft va vouloir aussi donner l'impression que son baladeur et les formats utilis&#233;s sont ouverts. Que c'est le baladeur qu'il faut avec son PC, qu'il est compatible avec presque tout les magasins de musique en ligne du march&#233;.

Le Zune ne sera pas fashion, mais qu'importe. Ce qui pla&#238;t en masse au public vis&#233; n'est pas fashion, mais flashy, comme j'en parlais plus haut. Si Microsoft arrive a cr&#233;er un ralliement autour de son baladeur, ils auront fait un bon bout du chemin.


----------



## trevise (20 Juillet 2006)

Je crois surtout qu'avec un balladeur mp3, on a vraiment besoin d'un ordinateur.  Ces balladeurs contiennent en majorit&#233; des titres en mp3 non achet&#233;s sur une plateforme de t&#233;l&#233;chargement payant (pas forc&#233;ment du piratage : on peut tr&#232;s bien ripper ses cd pour les mettres sur son Ipod, ce n'est pour l'instant pas encore interdit). Et pour &#231;a, une Xbox ne suffit pas.

D'accord avec toi pour la simplicit&#233; et le prix : &#231;a entre aussi en ligne de compte. Disons qu'&#224; simplicit&#233; et prix &#233;gal, entre un Zune et un Ipod, on ach&#232;tera plut&#244;t un Ipod (et m&#234;me si c'est plus cher ou moins bien : les Zen de  Creative offrent souvent plus de fonctions que les Ipod, ce sont de bons balladeurs bien not&#233;s par la presse, et pourtant ils se vendent moins).


----------



## trevise (20 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant. Viendra un jour où l'iPod sera ringard, ou en tout cas moins dans le vent qu'actuellemment. Cette tendance est d'ailleurs peut-être déjà amorcée.



Tout à fait d'accord, le snobisme tue le snobisme.



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est le baladeur qu'il faut avec son PC, qu'il est compatible avec persque tout les magasins de musique en ligne du marché.



Pas certain que ce soit un critère de choix. Quelle est la proportion de musique achetée en ligne sur un balladeur ? Sony avait lancé un Ipod killer qui ne lisait pas le mp3, ils ont du faire marche arrière car personne n'en voulait. Or aucune plateforme ne vend du mp3 (c'est plutôt du WMA).



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Zune ne sera pas fashion, mais qu'importe. Ce qui plaît en masse au public visé n'est pas fashion, mais flashy, comme j'en parlais plus haut. Si Microsoft arrive a créer un ralliement autour de son baladeur, ils auront fait un bon bout du chemin.



D'accord avec toi sur ce dernier point. De la capacité de Micorsoft à créer un mouvement autour du Zune dépendra tout le reste. Si toutes les plateformes et tous ceux qui font la mode s'y rallient, ça peut tout changer.

bref, si L'Ipod veut continuer à dominer, il doit sans cesse évoluer et s'améliorer. C'est le bon côté de la concurrence. Finalement, ce Zune n'est donc pas une mauvaise nouvelle


----------



## zoulou03200 (20 Juillet 2006)

Qui parlait de vente à perte ??
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/zune-microsoft-18221/

Plus cher que l'ipod.....


----------



## takamaka (20 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> bref, si L'Ipod veut continuer à dominer, il doit sans cesse évoluer et s'améliorer. C'est le bon côté de la concurrence. Finalement, ce Zune n'est donc pas une mauvaise nouvelle


Je ne sais rien du Zune (enfin le nouveau player qui sera bientôt à la mode) mais peu importe, je partage ton opinion.

Un véritable concurrent à l'iPod - càd un player capable de le battre tant au niveau des spécifications que sur le terrain du marketing - est forcément une bonne nouvelle pour l'ensemble des futurs utilisateurs.

Cette bataille va nous apporter son lot de surprises et de nouveautés.


----------



## trevise (20 Juillet 2006)

ça confirme ce que j'ai vu sur d'autres sites.

Beaucoup plus cher que l'Ipod et compatible avec playforsure2 (DRM à la noix  qui obligera tous les sites qui avaient opté pour playforsure à migrer à nouveau). Tous ceux qui auront acheté un morceau avec playforsure premier du nom l'auront dans le....

Si tout cela se confirme, je ne lui vois aucun avenir à ce machin. Comme c'était le cas pour les Ipod killers de Sony, on a l'impression que la firme ne sait pas où elle va. Là où Steve Jobs a eu au départ un vrai plan de route avec des idées simples (un design minimaliste mais classe, une interface de feu, une boutique en ligne bien faite et facile à utiliser, une politique de prix que même Donnedieu de Vabres arrive à comprendre), les autres font tout et n'importe quoi : leur politique est claire comme une marée noire, personne n'y comprend rien, les partenaires se font lacher en cours de route (merci playforsure). En plus, c'est moche et trop cher. 

Toutefois, attendons quand même d'avoir des infos officielles...


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Juillet 2006)

399$ pour le Zune de 30Go&#8230;:mouais:   En prenant en compte qu'il extistera aussi le ZuneLive (Wifi inside), combien de plus il faudra mettre pour avoir un ZuneLive 30Go ?
Bizarre comme trucs ,
De Toutes facons Bibill il s'en fout, dans moins de deux piges il est plus Papa Crosoft &#8230;


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2006)

Oula, si le prix se confirme, ce sera plus difficile pour Microsoft... Mais bon, attendons la sortie officielle avant de d&#233;battre de la question...

Si Microsoft arrive &#224; trouver un moyen pour que l'on puisse acheter de la musique par la Xbox mais aussi encoder de la musique avec la Xbox et mettre le tout sur son lecteur, &#224; mon avis, ce sera un argument commercial fort qui aidera beaucoup &#224; faire le choix...Il faut bien avouer que ce serait dur de faire plus simple (m&#234;me si pour ma part, je n'en voudrais pas pour rien au monde, mais je suis pas le public vis&#233; j'en ai peur). 

Je ne savais pas qu'il y allait avoir une nouvelle version de PlayForSure. C'est s&#251;r, &#231;a va &#234;tre difficile pour les fabricants mais de toute fa&#231;on, ils n'ont pas le choix : en dehors de la pomme, c'est Microsoft qui d&#233;cide... Et ce n'est pas &#231;a qui va emp&#234;cher les consommateurs vis&#233;s de consomm&#233;s. Ceux-ci ne connaissent en g&#233;n&#233;ral rien au WMA, aux DRM ; ils veulent juste que &#231;a marche quand ils appuient sur le bouton (et s'ils pouvaient ne pas appuyer sur un bouton, ce serait encore mieux...).

EDIT : et par rapport &#224; Sony, il y a une diff&#233;rence, et non des moindres. C'est Microsoft qui fait la loi pour une bonne partie de l'informatique (je sais plus le chiffre des PC sous Windows) et Sony, si puissante soit la marque, ne peut rien contre ce v&#233;ritable monopole...


----------



## takamaka (20 Juillet 2006)

Ouep!
Moi je vais attendre tranquillement la sortie de ce produit (rumeur = bullshit) en compagnie de mon iPod et de mes tongues&#8230; 

Quand Microsoft sera pr&#234;t, je ne doute pas que la Pomme le sera aussi&#8230;


----------



## trevise (21 Juillet 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Si Microsoft arrive à trouver un moyen pour que l'on puisse acheter de la musique par la Xbox mais aussi encoder de la musique avec la Xbox et mettre le tout sur son lecteur, à mon avis, ce sera un argument commercial fort qui aidera beaucoup à faire le choix...



Dans ce cas, Microsoft soutiendrait donc le rippage de CD, ce qui va à l'encontre de la philosophie des DRM dont Microsoft est un ardent défenseur. Et pas sur que les majors apprécient. Ce n'est pas un certain Steve Ballmer qui avait dit que l'Ipod était une machine à pirate parce qu'elle lisait le mp3 non protégé ? Toutefois, tu as raison, ce serait le seul argument qui permettrait au couple X-Box/Zune d'être attirant pour le consommateur. Mais là encore, Microsoft est pris au piège de ses propres contradictions. On veut du DRM partout, mais ça fait fuir le consommateur.


----------



## zoulou03200 (21 Juillet 2006)

Quoi qu'il en soit, il ne faut pas non plus considérer Microsoft comme des abrutis complets, qui n'ont rien compris au business et qui se contentent de jeter sur le marché un produit laid, cher et qui ne sert à rien...
Quand ils se lancent sur un marché, il font rarement de la figuration.
Pour l'instant, il n' y rien d'officiel mais il semblerait que la stratégie soit bien de tenter de créer une communauté et une convergence technique entre le Zune (bon c'est vrai que le nom  ) et les utilisateurs XBox.
Et ça peut marcher. Egalement parce qu'aujourd'hui, l'ipod s'est terriblement banalisé, et il peut émerger le besoin d'avoir un lecteur qui n'est pas le même que celui de son voisin !!!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Mais là encore, Microsoft est pris au piège de ses propres contradictions.



Oui, enfin, s'il y a du profit à faire ça n'est pas un retournement de veste qui fera peur à un de ces fameux philantropes tels que Billou,  Steve Jobs («jamais de vidéo sur un iPod», processeur Intel dans les Mac) et d'autres...


----------



## trevise (21 Juillet 2006)

Bien sur que Microsoft a probablement beaucoup réfléchi à son concept. Mais ça n'interdit pas de se planter. Je connais au moins une grande entreprise, reconnue dans le monde entier pour ses produits, leader mondial dans certains domaines, et qui ne cessent de se vautrer lamentablement sur chaque nouveau projet depuis quelques années. Et pourtant ce n'est pas faute d'y mettre les moyens, n'y d'y réflechir considérablement avec les plus grands analystes du genre.

Cette entreprise, c'est Sony : Ipod killer, UMD, Minidisc, ATRAC,...


----------



## trevise (21 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, s'il y a du profit à faire ça n'est pas un retournement de veste qui fera peur à un de ces fameux philantropes tels que Billou,  Steve Jobs («jamais de vidéo sur un iPod», processeur Intel dans les Mac) et d'autres...



C'est clair que le retournement de veste ne fait peur à personne dans le business. Sauf que pour les DRM, il sera difficile à Billou de faire demi-tour (il faudrait pour cela que les majors elles aussi retournent leurs vestes, et elles n'en prennent pas le chemin).


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Microsoft soutiendrait donc le rippage de CD, ce qui va à l'encontre de la philosophie des DRM dont Microsoft est un ardent défenseur. Et pas sur que les majors apprécient. Ce n'est pas un certain Steve Ballmer qui avait dit que l'Ipod était une machine à pirate parce qu'elle lisait le mp3 non protégé ? Toutefois, tu as raison, ce serait le seul argument qui permettrait au couple X-Box/Zune d'être attirant pour le consommateur. Mais là encore, Microsoft est pris au piège de ses propres contradictions. On veut du DRM partout, mais ça fait fuir le consommateur.



Oh, ils ne sont pas à une contradiction près non plus... 

Et puis s'ils sont malins, ils imposent leur règle ! Pourquoi pas un système type CopyControlled qui ne permettrait la copie qu'entre une Xbox et un Zune ? Techniquement, c'est sûrement pas impossible et je vois pas en quoi ils se gêneraient de le faire. 

A mon avis, ce ne sont pas les idées de ce type qui leur manquent...


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2006)

comingzune ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comingzune ! :rateau:



Un baladeur en forme de lapin, il fallait y penser.


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2006)

Je pense qu'un peu de concurrence ne fera pas de mal... Ensuite chacun fera son choix.

Concernant les DRM, avez-vous lu cela, jeunes gens ?


----------



## Max London (22 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comingzune ! :rateau:



Et quoi, ça symbolise quoi?  Le partage des listes de lectures? :rateau:


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que Microsoft a probablement beaucoup réfléchi à son concept. Mais ça n'interdit pas de se planter. Je connais au moins une grande entreprise, reconnue dans le monde entier pour ses produits, leader mondial dans certains domaines, et qui ne cessent de se vautrer lamentablement sur chaque nouveau projet depuis quelques années. Et pourtant ce n'est pas faute d'y mettre les moyens, n'y d'y réflechir considérablement avec les plus grands analystes du genre.
> 
> Cette entreprise, c'est Sony : Ipod killer, UMD, Minidisc, ATRAC,...



Sony c'est aussi la Playstation...  
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que TOUTES les grandes entreprises novatrices en high tech ont des succès, des échecs.... c'est la vie quoi.
Microsoft a déja prouvé qu'il était capable de prendre un marché tenu par un leader (je pense que Novell s'en souvient encore...).
Mais c'est vrai que pour le moment, ce ne sont que des supputations....


----------



## trevise (24 Juillet 2006)

Peut être que le temps de l'échec est venu pour Microsoft. On ne peut pas gagner tout le temps.


----------



## zoulou03200 (24 Juillet 2006)

Le seul VRAI échec de Microsoft c'est son moteur de recherches msn search.
Et ça c'est TRES grave pour eux. Parce que sous-jacent au marché des moteurs, il y a les liens sponsorisés.... et ce sont des milliards de $ en jeu !!
Et Google les empêche de dormir (c'est certainement les seuls).
Ils ont bien essayé d'intégrer directement par défaut leur moteur msn dans Vista, mais visiblement ils ont fait machine arrière...
Mais bon, c'est totalement HS :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que le temps de l'échec est venu pour Microsoft. On ne peut pas gagner tout le temps.


 
Bah, même si Microsoft vend moins, ils vendent quand même beaucoup...


----------



## trevise (25 Juillet 2006)

Clair qu'ils ne seront jamais à la rue. Mais ils peuvent se planter, et sur le Zune, le plantage est très possible.


----------



## Paradise (25 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'ils ne seront jamais à la rue. Mais ils peuvent se planter, et sur le Zune, le plantage est très possible.




c'est clair là au moins sur ce marché Apple est grand maître, reste juste à voir ce qu'apple va montrer au sujet du new iPod


----------



## Pooley (25 Juillet 2006)

j'adore..une pâle copie de la premiere édition de l'ipod avec deux boutons au lieu de 4... sont plus trés inspirés chez microsoft...maintenant que d'autres sociétés leur passent devant ils trouvent rien de mieux que de plagier...grossiérement qui plus est!...les pauvres.


----------



## Max London (25 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'ils ne seront jamais à la rue. Mais ils peuvent se planter, et sur le Zune, le plantage est très possible.



Oui, c'est clair.  Le marché des balladeurs MP3 est changeant, une grande entreprise comme Sony, ex-leader du marché des Walkman, a completement foiré dans le monde du MP3, Microsoft peut donc faire un flop comme réaliser un carton.


----------



## zoulou03200 (25 Juillet 2006)

Et le remplaçant de l'Ipod, Apple y pense ?
parce qu'ils ne croient pas vivre là dessus pendant 10 ans quand même ??


----------



## Kerri (25 Juillet 2006)

toute fa&#231;on, plus y'a de cincurrence mieux c'est pour le consommateur.

allez microsoft, apple, archos, sony, phillips,... sortez des balladeurs et baissez vos prix.


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Non non Apple attend ...


----------



## Kerri (25 Juillet 2006)

tient j'ai une id&#233;e:

avec toutes les licenses windows OEM, 1 zune 64Mo ( sans &#233;cran genre ipod shuffle) gratuit!!

en 2 jours, avec le nombre de pcs sous windows avec license oem vendus, l'itunes music store est oubli&#233; et microsoft a des millions de chansons vendues 

et puis apr&#232;s pour garder leurs chansons les gens ach&#232;tent le vrai ZUNE 1Go.

sachez M.Gates, que je me tient &#224; votre enti&#232;re disposition
 pour vous d&#233;livrer de judicieux conseils.


----------



## takamaka (25 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non non Apple attend ...


En novembre tous sur le refurb !
Au programme : iPod Vid&#233;o &#224; 150 euros.
Id&#233;al comme cadeau de no&#235;l, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> En novembre tous sur le refurb !
> Au programme : iPod Vidéo à 150 euros.
> Idéal comme cadeau de noël, non ?




Je suis pas convaincu pour la sortie du nouvel Ipod pour les fêtes de Noel


----------



## trevise (25 Juillet 2006)

Apple va attendre la sortie du Zune pour balancer son Ipod sans molette tout dans l'écran (avec 15 lingettes de nettoyage offertes pour les amateurs de kebab-frites).


----------



## takamaka (25 Juillet 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Apple va attendre la sortie du Zune pour balancer son Ipod sans molette tout dans l'écran (avec 15 lingettes de nettoyage offertes pour les amateurs de kebab-frites).


----------



## Max London (25 Juillet 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Et le remplaçant de l'Ipod, Apple y pense ?
> parce qu'ils ne croient pas vivre là dessus pendant 10 ans quand même ??



Jsais pas si on peut vraiment parler de remplaçant de l'iPod, il évolue, c'est tout.  On aura droit à un iPod 6g sans doute avant Noël.


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Jsais pas si on peut vraiment parler de remplaçant de l'iPod, il évolue, c'est tout.


:mouais: il évolue ENFIN !


----------



## Max London (26 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: il évolue ENFIN !



Avec modération, je te l'avoue 

Mais bon, je suppose que pour contrer Micro, Apple va enfin sortir l'iPod qu'on attend.


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Avec modération, je te l'avoue
> 
> Mais bon, je suppose que pour contrer Micro, Apple va enfin sortir l'iPod qu'on attend.


Ouep! 

J'espère surtout que les prix ne vont pas s'envoler


----------



## zoulou03200 (26 Juillet 2006)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> tient j'ai une idée:
> 
> avec toutes les licenses windows OEM, 1 zune 64Mo ( sans écran genre ipod shuffle) gratuit!!
> 
> ...




Si Microsoft veut tuer l'ipod et prendre le marché, ton idée n'est pas si saugrenue que ça.
Evidemment, il y aura toujours les réfractaires et les clients habituels Apple, mais ça peut marcher.
Tu l'as chiffré ??
Non, parce que Billou c'est quand un peu un "$$$ addict" !!


----------



## Max London (26 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ouep!
> 
> J'esp&#232;re surtout que les prix ne vont pas s'envoler&#8230;



Ooh, je ne pense pas.  L'iPod "de base" &#224; toujours tourn&#233; autours des 300 euros, si ils lancent une nouvelle version, on aura peut-&#234;tre une cohabitation de l'iPod 5g et de l'iPod 6g qui serait plus cher, mais ce dernier ne mettra pas bien longtemps a descendre.  Un peu comme quand on avait l'iPod et l'iPod Photo.

Par contre, ce qui "m'inqui&#232;te", c'est le prix annonc&#233; du Zune 30 Go.  399 $.  Soit le m&#234;me prix qu'un iPod 5g 60 Go.  :mouais: 

Personellement, je n'h&#233;siterais pas.


----------



## Pooley (26 Juillet 2006)

bah justement, 400$ pour un 30Go alors que mac c'est 400 pour le 60 et 325$ pour le 30... apple reste le plus competitif donc si je ne m'égare


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Oui, les prix des iPod sont extr&#234;mement bas par rapport au co&#251;t des composant. Apple a toujours fait mal a ses concurrent de cette mani&#232;re avec ses baladeurs. C'est aussi une des raisons de la faible concurrence des autres constructeurs. Ils ne peuvent s'aligner a moins d'augmenter leurs ventes.


----------



## Max London (27 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah justement, 400$ pour un 30Go alors que mac c'est 400 pour le 60 et 325$ pour le 30... apple reste le plus competitif donc si je ne m'égare



Quand je dis "je m'inquiète" (notez les guillemets!) c'est quand je parle de la stratégie de Billou, je sais encre voir lequel est le plus cher


----------



## Bison (27 Juillet 2006)

C'etait pas l'Origami le killer d'Ipod ? 

La bah...C'est la même chose... Aussi cher d'ailleur. Drôle de stratégie.


----------



## trevise (28 Juillet 2006)

Du nouveau, et interessant comme point de vue :
http://www.ratiatum.com/breve3412_Le_Zune_veut_concurrencer_la_PS3.html

Il semblerait que le principal but de Microsoft soit de concurrencer le couple PSP-PS3. Bien sur, si ils peuvent faire de l'ombre à l'Ipod en même temps, ils ne vont pas se géner. Dans ce cas, le Zune pourrait également être une console de jeux, et l'on comprendrait mieux la stratégie de Redmond.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Juillet 2006)

Une petite pour la route, ça fait pas de mal.

Sur générationmp3

" Sinon j'sais pas pourquoi mais ce nouveau baladeur me fait naitre un véritable engouement alors que l'iPod j'en ai vraiment rien à foutre... 

C'est pt'être la marque et leur "savoir faire" qui inspire confiance... "    

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Juillet 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour la route, ça fait pas de mal.
> 
> Sur générationmp3
> 
> ...


Mouarff, il fallait la trouver celle là, elle est bien bonne !


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis "je m'inquiète" (notez les guillemets!) c'est quand je parle de la stratégie de Billou, je sais encre voir lequel est le plus cher



pas dit le contraire...on sait jamais ^^

alors, bah ouais mais si c'est ca la strategie de Billou, l'est pas pret de gagner :s...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2006)

Le syndrome Vista a encore frappé.


----------



## Max London (7 Août 2006)

Pitié, qu'ils nous épargnent au moins ça


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

ca serait marrant qu'apple ruuine les espoirs de microsoft sur ce marché la d'ici quelques heures...je sais pas comment mais ca serait drole ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> ca serait marrant qu'apple ruuine les espoirs de microsoft sur ce marché la d'ici quelques heures...je sais pas comment mais ca serait drole ^^



Ben là, c'est les tiens qu'ils viennent de ruiner (si tu en avais). Pas de nouvel iPod en vue.


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

boarf...mon nano me convient parfaitement


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> boarf...mon nano me convient parfaitement


La version Photo aussi.


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

ouais mais bon faut avoir les moyens apres...c'est bien ça le probléme :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Si Microsoft veut tuer l'ipod et prendre le marché, ton idée n'est pas si saugrenue que ça.
> Evidemment, il y aura toujours les réfractaires et les clients habituels Apple, mais ça peut marcher.
> Tu l'as chiffré ??
> Non, parce que Billou c'est quand un peu un "$$$ addict" !!



Impossible, ce serait typiquement un abus de position dominante...

'+


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

et dieu sait que Billou y connait un rayon dans ce domaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

En tous cas Bilou avait déclaré à l'époque du lancement de l'iPod 1ere génération que la concurrence des baladeurs mp3 viendrait à terme des téléphones mobiles, et il ne s'est pas trompé:  Nokia fait mine de croquer Apple.


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

la bataille sera rude... je me demande quelle sera la politique de Steve une fois que Nokia aura vraiment mis en telechargement des morceaux sur leurs telephones (je me comprend)   

apple a interet a s'accrocher...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> apple a interet a s'accrocher...



ITMS Europe a de mauvais résultats et il se pourrait qu'Apple franchisse le pas de la téléphonie. A suivre...


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas Bilou avait déclaré à l'époque du lancement de l'iPod 1ere génération que la concurrence des baladeurs mp3 viendrait à terme des téléphones mobiles, et il ne s'est pas trompé:  Nokia fait mine de croquer Apple.


Ce que je retiens en particulier, c'est ce paragraphe:
L'arrivée du groupe finlandais sur le marché du téléchargement payant de musique pourrait venir grignoter la domination quasi monopolistique du duo iPod/iTunes d'Apple. Rappelons que plusieurs pays européens ont accusé Apple de profiter indûment de sa technologie verrouillée, empêchant l'iPod de s'alimenter en chansons par une autre voie que le logiciel iTunes."

Il y a des moments où je ne vois plus la différence entre Apple et Microsoft. C'est carrément du "foutage de gueule". Un peu de concurrence ne fera pas de mal.


----------



## Warflo (15 Août 2006)

Apple bride peut-&#234;tre ses chansons achet&#233;s sur l'iTMS, mais l'iPod peut lire tout les formats courants (MP3, AAC, AIFF, WAV), hormis le WMA bien sur. Et d'autres logiciels peuvent fournir des chansons &#224; l'iPod.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Quelques d&#233;tails.

L'achat d'un iPod n'oblige personne &#224; se procurer des fichiers sur l'iTMS. La majorit&#233; des CD audios vendus dans le commerce sont sans protection anti-copie, et rippable facilement dans iTunes (un des plus mis en avant par Apple lors de son lancement). De plus, l'iPod existait bien avant que l'iTMS existe, et se vendait d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien.

L'achat de musique sur l'iTMS n'oblige pas non plus &#224; se procurer un iPod. On peut &#233;couter sa musique sur son ordinateur, reli&#233; &#224; de bonnes enceintes ou &#224; un ensemble Hi-Fi, ou graver ses CD.

Apple a une position dominante sur ce march&#233; (ce qui n'est pas interdit), et pour l'instant n'en abuse pas encore (ce qui serait condamnable). &#199;a sera le cas le jour o&#249; l'iPod et l'iTMS seront enti&#232;rement indissociables.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

N'en abuse pas _trop_, ne crois-tu pas? 
La seule pr&#233;sence de DRM sur les fichiers de l'ITMS est parfaitement anormale. 
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur tout le reste.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La seule présence de DRM sur les fichiers de l'ITMS est parfaitement anormale.



Oui, c'est parfaitement anormal, voire illégal pour moi, mais les verrous et le contrôle, c'est dans l'air du temps...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est parfaitement anormal, voire ill&#233;gal pour moi, mais les verrous et le contr&#244;le, c'est dans l'air du temps...


Donc, oui, pas non. 
Qu'est ce que t'es n&#233;gatif.


----------



## Gwen (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La seule présence de DRM sur les fichiers de l'ITMS est parfaitement anormale.


Oui, sauf que ce n'est pas Apple qui a choisi cette option non plus. C'est les majors qui ont forcé ces protections a existé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

C'est exact, en partie. 
Mais autre chose me d&#233;range, les multiples formats. L'AAC le format sp&#233;cifique &#224; l'iPod, par exemple. Tu veux &#233;couter ta musique ITMS© avec autre chose que le baladeur Apple, pas possible. 
Les choses &#233;voluent, je crois que les lecteurs Sony peuvent le lire maintenant. Mais en raison de la situation monopolistique d'Apple sur le march&#233;.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, en partie.
> Mais autre chose me d&#233;range, les multiples formats. L'AAC le format sp&#233;cifique &#224; l'iPod, par exemple. Tu veux &#233;couter ta musique ITMS© avec autre chose que le baladeur Apple, pas possible.
> Les choses &#233;voluent, je crois que les lecteurs Sony peuvent le lire maintenant. Mais en raison de la situation monopolistique d'Apple sur le march&#233;.



Encore une chose, l'AAC simple n'est pas le fait d'Apple, et n'a pas du tout invent&#233; par Cupertino et ne lui appartient pas. Evidemment, il en est autre avec la couche de DRM, FairPlay, qu'Apple lui adjoint. Malheureusement, bien souvent les deux sont m&#233;lang&#233;s, par facilit&#233; ou par m&#233;connaissance du sujet, notamment dans les m&#233;dias.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore une chose, l'AAC simple n'est pas le fait d'Apple, et n'a pas du tout invent&#233; par Cupertino et ne lui appartient pas. Evidemment, il en est autre avec la couche de DRM, FairPlay, qu'Apple lui adjoint. Malheureusement, bien souvent les deux sont m&#233;lang&#233;s, par facilit&#233; ou par m&#233;connaissance du sujet, notamment dans les m&#233;dias.


J'ai bien &#233;crit qu'autre chose me d&#233;rangait. 
Il est bien &#233;vident que la confusion entre le support et la protection de celui-ci est un poncif bien &#233;tabli. Les raisons en sont multiples et faire la diff&#233;rence entre le disque dur d'un ordinateur et les donn&#233;es qu'il contient n'est pas &#233;vident pour la majorit&#233;. Nous avons tous ici des exemples en t&#234;te. 
On ne pas refaire le d&#233;bat sur les DRM ou sur les formats ici. De multiples fils y sont consacr&#233;s sur de forum, et on trouve une documentation plus que compl&#232;te sur l'Internet &#224; ce sujet. 

N&#233;anmoins, on oublie souvent une ou deux petites choses, que ni Microsoft, ni Apple n'ont oubli&#233; dans cette histoire. Le fonctionnement d'une &#233;conomie, quelqu'elle soit, n&#233;cessite des r&#232;gles pour fonctionner. C'est par rapport &#224; ces r&#233;gles que les acteurs peuvent se placer, mettre en place des strat&#233;gies et prendre des d&#233;cisions. En l'absence de r&#232;gles, il n'est pas possible de se projeter dans l'avenir et prendre des d&#233;cisions rationnelles. 
C'est &#224; ce point pr&#233;cis que la strat&#233;gie d'Apple et de Microsoft se recoupe. Il n'y a aujourd'hui aucune r&#232;gle pr&#233;cise quant &#224; l'utilisation d'un format pr&#233;cis (on se souvient du magn&#233;toscope au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 80). Les pouvoirs publiques ont, &#224; l'&#233;poque, laiss&#233; faire le march&#233;. Les th&#233;ories &#224; l'origine des politiques &#233;conomiques de l'&#233;poque laissaient &#224; croire que "laisser-faire" le march&#233; &#233;tait une garantie d'efficacit&#233;. 
Le Betamax a &#233;t&#233; supplant&#233; par la VHS, pourtant bien inf&#233;rieur. 
On ne sait pas ce qui va se passer avec les DVD.
Le march&#233; de l'&#233;nergie sera confront&#233; &#224; ce probl&#232;me dans un futur proche.
Et c'est la m&#234;me chose pour les formats utilit&#233;s pour mettre en vente la musique en ligne. 
Les firmes multinationales comptent bien &#233;videmment sur ce NoMan'sLand pour placer leur technologie, et donc leur produit. 

En cons&#233;quence, l'absence d'une r&#233;gulation internationale sur cette question est probl&#233;matique. Non seulement on n'est pas certain d'aboutir &#224; un &#233;quilibre concurentiel. Mais en plus, cette incertitude ne permettra pas aux b&#233;n&#233;ficiaires de cette technologie (nous, les consommateurs) d'en profiter &#233;quitablement. 
Les pouvoirs publiques, dans cette histoire, sont absents. Et c'est l&#224; que r&#233;side le principal probl&#232;me. 

_Bon, d&#233;sol&#233; pour disgression... On peut en causer ailleurs si vous voulez.  _


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Apple bride peut-être ses chansons achetés sur l'iTMS, mais l'iPod peut lire tout les formats courants (MP3, AAC, AIFF, WAV), hormis le WMA bien sur.



Encore heureux, sinon ce serait le ponpon, et dans ce cas mon iPod n'aurait qu'une destination: la poubelle.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelques d&#233;tails.
> 
> L'achat d'un iPod n'oblige personne &#224; se procurer des fichiers sur l'iTMS. La majorit&#233; des CD audios vendus dans le commerce sont sans protection anti-copie, et rippable facilement dans iTunes (un des plus mis en avant par Apple lors de son lancement). De plus, l'iPod existait bien avant que l'iTMS existe, et se vendait d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien.


Oui, et c'est bien ce qui rend l'iPod encore int&#233;ressant, en plus de ses qualit&#233;s techniques.
Je te rappelle &#233;galement que les morceaux vendus sur l'iTMS n'ont pas toujours &#233;t&#233; v&#233;rouill&#233;s.


Perso, c'est le trio iPod / iTunes / iTMS qui m'agace, et qui fait que je n'ach&#232;te plus rien sur ce store. Acheter de la musique sur l'iTMS, c'est non seulement devoir accepter des contraintes inacceptables, mais en ayant l'impression en plus d'&#234;tre pris pour un voleur potentiel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et c'est bien ce qui rend l'iPod encore intéressant, en plus de ses qualités techniques.
> Je te rappelle également que les morceaux vendus sur l'iTMS n'ont pas toujours été vérouillés.


C'est le cas de la totalit&#233; des lecteurs du march&#233;. Ce sera le cas du Zune &#233;galement.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est parfaitement anormal, voire illégal pour moi, mais les verrous et le contrôle, c'est dans l'air du temps...



Là, je crois qu'il y a matière à réflexion.http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39362268,00.htmhttp://www.journaldugamer.com/index.php?2006/08/12/2152-wii-vs-ps3


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle également que les morceaux vendus sur l'iTMS n'ont pas toujours été vérouillés.



Tu peux me raffraichir la mémoire, parce que là, elle me fait vraiment défaut je crois...


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me raffraichir la mémoire, parce que là, elle me fait vraiment défaut je crois...



Un début d'Alzeimher, si jeune ?


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cas de la totalité des lecteurs du marché. Ce sera le cas du Zune également.



Voui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me raffraichir la mémoire, parce que là, elle me fait vraiment défaut je crois...


Oui, &#224; moi aussi.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

J'appelle la clinique.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Un début d'Alzeimher, si jeune ?



Tu te méprends.  Jamais au grand jamais des morceaux n'ont été vendus sans DRM sur l'iTMS. 

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais le sujet c'était le Zune.


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2006)

En effet, je ne connais pas un morceau venant de l'iTms ne contenant pas le DRM FairPlay.

Ensuite, on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur les DRM? ce n'est pas du fait d'Apple qu'ils sont apparus, mais bien des majors du disque.


----------



## trevise (16 Août 2006)

Je me trompe peut être (où alors j'ai rêvé), mais au lancement de l'ITMS, Steve Jobs avait fait une comparaison détaillée entre sa boutique et Kazaa (qui était le grand méchant loup pour les majors à l'époque). Le but était de montrer que l'ITMS était meilleur, peu importe que Kazaa soit légal ou non. En clair, pour Ipapy, le P2P était un concurrent comme les autres, donc le piratage ne l'inquiètait pas plus que ça. Et il ne comptait pas sur les DRM pour l'empêcher, mais plutôt sur la qualité du service rendu par l'ITMS, que Kazaa ne pouvait pas offrir.

D'ailleurs, Steve est tout sauf naïf. Et seuls les naïfs croient encore que les DRM servent à empêcher le piratage et à protéger la création artistique.


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2006)

Ben oui, c'est pour &#231;a que l'on a quand m&#234;me la possibilit&#233; de graver des CD audio a partir des morceaux achet&#233;s et donc de faire sauter les DRM. Je trouve que c'est le plus beau pied de nez aux majors qui voulaient imposer ces protections stupide mais n'y connaissaient rien en technique


----------



## divoli (16 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est pour &#231;a que l'on a quand m&#234;me la possibilit&#233; de graver des CD audio a partir des morceaux achet&#233;s et donc de faire sauter les DRM.


Comment fais-tu ? Chez moi c'est impossible, quelque soit le logiciel utilis&#233;...

Edit: si la question est trop sensible, pourrais-tu me r&#233;pondre via mp ?


----------



## iota (16 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais-tu ?


Ben, tout simplement via iTunes...

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Pr&#233;cisons quand m&#234;me qu'il y a une condition pour que les DRM disparaissent, il faut graver un vrai CD audio, pas un CD de donn&#233;es.
Donc, limit&#233; &#224; 70 minutes de musique par CD...

Ca fait beaucoup de CD si on veut faire de la duplication en masse !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pr&#233;cisons quand m&#234;me qu'il y a une condition pour que les DRM disparaissent, il faut graver un vrai CD audio, pas un CD de donn&#233;es.
> Donc, limit&#233; &#224; 70 minutes de musique par CD...
> 
> Ca fait beaucoup de CD si on veut faire de la duplication en masse !


Et un CD de MP3?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et un CD de MP3?


Ah, peut-&#234;tre... Je ne sais pas si iTunes autorise cela pour les morceaux achet&#233;s sur l'iTMS, mais alors il faut convertir un format compress&#233; (AAC) en un autre format compress&#233;... &#199;a doit donner de la bouillie, au final, non ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et un CD de MP3?


Ben non puisque le AAC n'est pas du MP3 et que les fichiers sont protégés. la seule solution "Légale" pour faire sauter les DRM c'est de graver un CD AUDIO avec itunes exclusivement. Mais bon, tout le monde sait (normalement) que les CDRW marchent aussi et du coup sont économiques.


----------



## trevise (17 Août 2006)

Conclusion : Apple ne fait pas d'efforts démesurés pour protéger ses morceaux. De là à penser qu'ils s'en foutent un peu...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

iPod killer ?


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2006)

Encore ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> iPod killer ?



Ca ressemble furieusement au iPod. Redmond, démarrez votre photocopieuse (comme d'habitude).


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2006)

Surtout je ne vois pas pour l'instant l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'acheter ce truc. &#231;a ressemble &#224; un Ipod, mais en beaucoup moins beau et &#231;a ne fait pas grand chose de plus (le wifi, quelle blague). Quitte &#224; ne pas avoir d'Ipod, autant se rabattre sur quelque chose de vraiment diff&#233;rent. Sony fait de jolis produits et Archos a des balladeurs int&#233;ressants (donc le Gmini 402, qui pour moins cher que le Zune, offre la fonction OTG, par exemple).

Mais attendons de savoir officiellement ce que fait le Zune, on aura peut-&#234;tre des surprises.


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Ils pourront faire ce qu'ils veulent mais jamais ils n'arriveront a concurrencer l'iPod.

C'est le look de l'iPod qui fait son succès, pas sa technologie ..

Un seul baladeur arrive à sa hauteur ( je parle du design ) c'est le: 






le Sandisk 

Ce n'est que mon avis ..et pour moi c'est un iPod killer


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le look de l'iPod qui fait son succ&#232;s, pas sa technologie ..



Heu, quand m&#234;me la moindre.  La fa&#231;on de naviguer, tr&#232;s simplement et au-travers de milliers de morceaux, sur un iPod y est aussi pour quelque-chose.


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu, quand même la moindre.  La façon de naviguer, très simplement et au-travers de milliers de morceaux, sur un iPod y est aussi pour quelque-chose.



Ok!   disons que ça technologie est tellement évoluée et poussée qu'elle se fait oublier, et laisse la place au look..

ça c'est de la maîtrise ... comme souvent chez Apple  

Ok je suis pas très objectif ( Apple for ever :love: ) mais je dois pas être trop loin du compte ...


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est que mon avis ..et pour moi c'est un iPod killer


C'est de cela  dont tu parles ? :mouais:

Bof, quand je vois ses caractéristiques techniques, je n'aurais pas trop d'inquiétude pour l'avenir de l'iPod.


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Oui..

Je le trouve réussit au niveau design


----------



## takamaka (22 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Bof, quand je vois ses caractéristiques techniques, je n'aurais pas trop d'inquiétude pour l'avenir de l'iPod.


Tu veux dire : "Je ne me ferais pas de souci pour l'iPod quand il disposera des mêmes caractéristiques techniques (tuner digital intégré, fonction enregistrement, 8Go) ???


----------



## huexley (22 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire : "Je ne me ferais pas de souci pour l'iPod quand il disposera des mêmes caractéristiques techniques (tuner digital intégré, fonction enregistrement, 8Go) ???



Bien dit, pour ma part, mon Nano part pour la 3e fois chez Apple, cette fois il a un composant défectueux, qui l'a fait surchauffer, c'était drôle a voir, une vraie plaque de cuisson... Pour avoir eu une dizaine d'iPod différent, je crois que je vais aller faire un tour ailleurs, je n'ai jamais eu autant de problèmes et j'en ai un peu marre


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire : "Je ne me ferais pas de souci pour l'iPod quand il disposera des m&#234;mes caract&#233;ristiques techniques&#8230; (tuner digital int&#233;gr&#233;, fonction enregistrement, 8Go&#8230 ???



Effectivement, c'est fort dommage que l'ipod n'ait pas de tuner digital int&#233;gr&#233;. C'est une lacune qu'Apple devrait je l'esp&#232;re rapidement combler.

Pour le reste bof; l'ipod poss&#232;de d&#233;j&#224; une fonction enregistrement, et 8 Go (c'est nouveau) 
sont de toutes fa&#231;ons tr&#232;s loin de la capacit&#233; du disque dur de l'ipod.

Pour un appareil qui, de plus, n'est pas compatible mac.


----------



## huexley (23 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Pour un appareil qui, de plus, n'est pas compatible mac.




C'est faux. Pour transferer depuis un Mac il suffit de copier les données sur le balladeur comme s il s agissait d'un disque dur


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux. Pour transferer depuis un Mac il suffit de copier les donn&#233;es sur le balladeur comme s il s agissait d'un disque dur



*Minimum System Requirements*
Windows XP
Windows Media Player 10+
     Intel Pentium class PC or higher
          CD-ROM drive
     USB 2.0 port required for hi-speed transfer

Sera-t'il reconnu par iTunes ? Manifestement pas.

De plus il ne lit que les MP3 et WMA...


A la lecture du guide d'utilisation, je ne suis pas convaincu.
A ce titre, alors n'importe quel lecteur de mp3 peut &#234;tre qualifi&#233; d'iPod killer.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2006)

Il me semble en effet qu'il n'est pas UMTS (reconnu comme disque dur externe) mais MTP (utilisable uniquement avec WMP et donc Windows). Mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble en effet qu'il n'est pas UMTS (reconnu comme disque dur externe) mais MTP (utilisable uniquement avec WMP et donc Windows). Mais je peux me tromper...




Non, tu ne te trompes pas; tout est indiqué dans le guide d'utilisation. La solution proposée par Huexley ne fonctionnera pas pour se servir de cet appareil comme baladeur via un mac.


Sinon, c'est vrai que le design est pas mal.


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Interface du Killer


----------



## Aerochris (23 Août 2006)

Sympa je  trouve, sauf peut &#234;tre pour l'interface de la radio, on a l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose (le nom de la radio peut &#234;tre )

l'indicateur de batterie n'est pas terrible, je ne sait pas si c'est volontaire que le "bout" de la pile ne soit pas centr&#233;... mais les menus sont pas mal, ca ressemble vaguement &#224; Front Row je trouve, enfin au styla mac...

bref, pourquoi pas ?! 

Christopher


----------



## iota (24 Août 2006)

Salut.

Ce n'est pas la vraie interface, ce sont des montages (_mockup_) inspir&#233;s de l'originale.
&#199;a peut expliquer les petits d&#233;fauts (genre "bout" pas centr&#233; pour la jauge).

@+
iota


----------



## Aerochris (24 Août 2006)

Merci iota pour la précision, ca parait tout de suite plus normal.


----------



## huexley (24 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu ne te trompes pas; tout est indiqué dans le guide d'utilisation. La solution proposée par Huexley ne fonctionnera pas pour se servir de cet appareil comme baladeur via un mac.
> 
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que le design est pas mal.



Cette review de clubic nous dit le contraire....


Reste à en trouver un et à tester


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

Et maintenant en couleur ( Mockup)


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Cette review de clubic nous dit le contraire....
> 
> 
> Reste à en trouver un et à tester




Intéressant. Mais c'est en contradiction avec ce qu'indique le guide d'utilisation téléchargeable sur le site de Sandisk.

Reste, comme tu le dis justement, à en trouver un et à tester. 

Huexley, tu t'y colles ?


----------



## huexley (24 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant. Mais c'est en contradiction avec ce qu'indique le guide d'utilisation téléchargeable sur le site de Sandisk.
> 
> Reste, comme tu le dis justement, à en trouver un et à tester.
> 
> Huexley, tu t'y colles ?



Oui au pire j'ai un PC et bientot un Macbook pour rebooter sous intel :rateau: j'attends que mon Nano revienne de SAV


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

C'est moi où ils (clubic) disent aussi que le nano est UMS ? :mouais: Au quel cas, ces informations seraient à prendre avec précautions...

Sinon, je la trouve sympa cette interface. Surtout l'écran de lecture, sauf qu'il manque pas mal d'infos à mon goût. De toute façon, j'aurais du mal à faire sans Rockbox de ce point de vue...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Rien a voir avec Microsoft mais Apple versera 100 millions de dollars à Creative.


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)




----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


ARGHHHH, ça c'est ignoble mais ça va sûrement plaire a tout ces gamins en mal de customisation...  ET opuis, le prochain marché de la vente ne sera plus les icônes pour Tel portable mais les fond pour baladeur Minidoux


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

Je vois pas pourquoi tu trouves ça ignoble. On peut le faire avec rockbox est c'est très sympa (je ne met pas ce genre d'images, mais plutôt des fonds colorés et avec des thèmes abstraits, comme le fond d'écran de base de MacOSX par exemple).

L'idée de la grosse lettre lors du défilement est très bonne je trouve. Ca me rappelle mon regretté Karma (de Rio) qui a toujours, selon moi, la palme de la meilleure ergonomie.


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> je ne met pas ce genre d'images, mais plutôt des fonds colorés et avec des thèmes abstraits



Donc, tu ne trouve pas les fond proposés très beau quand même? Ils gênent la lisibilité de l'interface et ne sont pas adapté a ce qui est placé au dessus. Les image présenté sont ignobles je trouve. Ensuite, il est toujours possible d'avoir du goût et du talent et faire quelque chose de sympa.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

Je croyais que tu parlais du principe même...

C'est sûr que je mettrai pas de tels fonds pour ma part. Mais regarde par exemple ICI (descend un peu, il y a plein d'exemples) ce que ça peut donner. Ca peut être pas mal non ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Mais regarde par exemple ICI (descend un peu, il y a plein d'exemples) ce que ça peut donner. Ca peut être pas mal non ?



A part 2 ou 3 modèles sauvables, les autres ne font qu'alourdir la lecture des informations. Je reste sur mon idée que l'interface du iPod est bonne du fait de sa sobriété justement.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2006)

Je viens de lire un peu le thread, vraiment beaucoup de bonnes choses relevees, tres interessant de regarder les differents aspects des balladeurs pour se faire une opinion 

Cela dit je vois pas toutes les histoires qu'on peut faire autour d'un balladeur qui pourrait etre WiFi (limite en plus), surtout compte tenu de la nocivite des ondes sur la sante...  deja que j'essaie de tenir mon GSM le plus loins possible de moi et de ne jamais le mettre en poche... (quoiqu'a mon avis pour certains, les neurones doivent deja etre bien grilles  :rateau: )


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> A part 2 ou 3 modèles sauvables, les autres ne font qu'alourdir la lecture des informations. Je reste sur mon idée que l'interface du iPod est bonne du fait de sa sobriété justement.



Après, c'est personnel. C'est vrai que j'aime bien avoir pas mal d'infos à ma disposition, le format et sa compression par exemple, ou encore le genre, l'année, ou encore l'autonomie restante, le morceau suivant, etc. Mais l'intérêt surtout de Rockbox, c'est d'en faire ce que l'on veut. Certains reprennent l'interface des Ipod d'ailleurs...


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit je vois pas toutes les histoires qu'on peut faire autour d'un balladeur qui pourrait etre WiFi (limite en plus), surtout compte tenu de la nocivite des ondes sur la sante...



c'est vrai que moi non plus, je ne vois absolument pas l'intérêt d'avoir le wi-fi sur un baladeur. je l'ai sur ma PSP, et j'ai immédiatemet renoncé à l'utiliser après avoir tenté de surfer sur Macgénération (je vous souhaite bien du plaisir pour taper une adresse internet sur une PSP). Bien sur, le wi-fi pourra servir à télécharger du contenu, avec une interface optimisée pour le balladeur. Et après ? Quand on a un balladeur numérique, on a un ordos, et c'est beaucoup plus pratique de télécharger du contenu chez soi que dans la rue.

Sans compter que l'autonomie va en prendre à chaque fois un vieux coup dans les gencives...


----------



## nicolasf (25 Août 2006)

A mon avis, le sans-fil est l'avenir de ces technologies. L'essor des offres audio et vidéo pour les téléphones portables le prouve, il me semble. Je trouve ça assez intelligent. Evidemment, ce ne sera vraiment utile qu'à partir du moment où les batteries tiendront le coup (les technologies à base d'hydrogène aideront certainement, dans un futur proche) et que les technologies sans fil auront évoluées. Imagine un wifi qui fasse aussi bien voire mieux que de l'USB2, et pour plusieurs kilomètres de portée...

tout ça pour dire que c'est, à mon avis une bonne idée et ce, dès aujourd'hui. Vu que les hotspots augmentent à toute vitesse, on pourrait dans les grandes villes, d'à peu près partout télécharger de la musique. Ca c'est le côté légal. Et pourquoi pas la partager cette musique (ça c'est le côté moins légal) ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

La nocivité des ondes WiFi restent à prouvé scientifiquement ...  

Bien que l'on reconnaisse immédiatement ( par exemple sur ce forum) ceux qui sont équipé ou non


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, le sans-fil est l'avenir de ces technologies. L'essor des offres audio et vid&#233;o pour les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables le prouve, il me semble. Je trouve &#231;a assez intelligent.


Je me trompe peut &#234;tre mais les offres de t&#233;l&#233;chargements pour t&#233;l&#233;phones portables n'utilisent pas le wi-fi.



			
				nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, ce ne sera vraiment utile qu'&#224; partir du moment o&#249; les batteries tiendront le coup (les technologies &#224; base d'hydrog&#232;ne aideront certainement, dans un futur proche) et que les technologies sans fil auront &#233;volu&#233;es. Imagine un wifi qui fasse aussi bien voire mieux que de l'USB2, et pour plusieurs kilom&#232;tres de port&#233;e...


D'ici que ce genre de batterie et ce genre de wi-fi arrive, on en sera &#224; la trouzi&#232;me version du Zune 



			
				nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> tout &#231;a pour dire que c'est, &#224; mon avis une bonne id&#233;e et ce, d&#232;s aujourd'hui. Vu que les hotspots augmentent &#224; toute vitesse, on pourrait dans les grandes villes, d'&#224; peu pr&#232;s partout t&#233;l&#233;charger de la musique. Ca c'est le c&#244;t&#233; l&#233;gal. Et pourquoi pas la partager cette musique (&#231;a c'est le c&#244;t&#233; moins l&#233;gal) ?


Pour la premi&#232;re partie, je ne vois toujours pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t (d'autant plus que la musique t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e, faudra bien la mettre sur son PC &#224; un moment ou un autre). Pour la seconde partie, c'est effectivement une utilisation astucieuse, mais je doute que les DRM le permettent.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Août 2006)

Pour moi, l'avantage du wi-fi r&#233;siderait essentiellement dans la possibilit&#233; de mettre &#224; jour son iPod sans avoir &#224; le brancher sur son ordinateur (il suffirait d'&#234;tre dans la port&#233;e de son r&#233;seau personnel), un peu comme on synchronise son t&#233;l&#233;phone bluetooth, ou bien de diffuser de la musique &#224; la mani&#232;re d'Airtunes, sans brancher l'iPod sur la cha&#238;ne Hi-Fi.


----------



## nicolasf (25 Août 2006)

tout à fait fredintosh, on retrouve bien là les fainéants comme moi...:rateau: 

Sinon, je parlais du sans-fil en général. Les portables n'utilisent pas le wifi pour le moment mais pourquoi pas dans le futur (il y a bien des idées comme le Wimax pour du Wifi sur une grande échelle). Et dans une grande ville (à Paris en tout cas), les réseaux Wifi commencent à être suffisamment nombreux pour qu'il y ait un maillage raisonnable et pouvoir accéder en tout point (ou presque) de la ville à un réseau et donc à Internet. 

Pour le téléchargement par son lecteur : pourquoi aurais-tu absolument besoin de les avoir sur ton ordi ? Et de toute façon, si c'est le cas, eh bien tu pourras le faire par Wifi aussi... Pourquoi pas d'ailleurs le faire directement ?

Sinon, évidemment que toutes ces technologies ont besoin de mûrir. Mais il faut bien se lancer à un moment et proposer quelque chose. Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'un futur Ipod propose la même chose. D'ailleurs, je pense qu'Apple ferait bien de se dépêcher car cette idée pourrait se révéler déterminante dans le futur, qui sait ?

Ca me fait penser à quelque chose : de plus en plus d'APN pour pros (Reflex surtout) ont la possibilité d'avoir une liaison Wifi. Pourquoi faire ? pour envoyer directement des photos. Ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un système permettant d'envoyer directement à un ordinateur de la musique que l'on enregistre avec son lecteur (il faut un lecteur qui enregistre évidemment) ? De cette façon, pas de taille limite (parce qu'en WAVE, ça va vite) et, par exemple, un traitement du son en direct sur ordi. C'est une idée comme ça mais, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Il y a effectivement des possibilités pour le Wifi, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais aucune de ces possibilités ne me semble réalisable dans un avenir proche. Or le Zune, l'Ipod Killer de Microsoft, sort avant la fin de l'année. Et je ne pense pas que l'argument "il a du wifi et l'Ipod n'en a pas" pesera loud dans le choix du consommateur.

Quoi que. je me souviens de la ruée des neuneus sur la PS2 à sa sortie alors qu'elle n'avait aucun bon jeu,n et qu'elle n'en aurait pas avant au moins un an...

Un des gros points forts de l'Ipod pour moi, c'est qu'il n'intègre pas des technologies pour faire de l'esbrouffe, mais pour que ça serve à quelque chose.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Août 2006)

Quoi qu'il en soit, le WiFi ne touche pas encore la majorite de la population, c'est vraiment du gadget "gratuit" je trouve... si la demande etait au moins reelle...


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

Photo du Zune "Toshiba"

Manuel

Certification FCC


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, le WiFi ne touche pas encore la majorite de la population, c'est vraiment du gadget "gratuit" je trouve... si la demande etait au moins reelle...



La demande si elle fait défaut, est souvent provoquée, en marketing.


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Arf, le lien marche pas chez moi pour les photos...


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Photo du Zune "Toshiba"
> 
> Manuel



Géniales, tes infos ! :hosto:  

Sinon, t'as des liens qui marchent ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Arf, le lien marche pas chez moi pour les photos...



DSl

Photos


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Vu le manuel, il serait question d'envoyer des musiques vers d'autres Zunes. Bizarre, bizarre. Comment cela va-t-il marcher avec les DRM ?


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Merci la Mouette 

La vache, qu'est-ce qu'il est moche ce truc...


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Géniales, tes infos ! :hosto:
> 
> Sinon, t'as des liens qui marchent ?



Oui c'est fait pour le manuel ça fonctionne chez moi ...

C'est du Microsoft hein :mouais: ...ça a des raté parfois


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Microsoft hein :mouais: ...ça a des raté parfois


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> La vache, qu'est-ce qu'il est moche ce truc...


C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire ! :rateau:

(merci La mouette )


----------



## fredintosh (25 Août 2006)

Ce qui est amusant, c'est que sur le manuel, l'ordi portable qui est dessin&#233; ressemble furieusement &#224; un MacBook.


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est amusant, c'est que sur le manuel, l'ordi portable qui est dessiné ressemble furieusement à un MacBook.



Tiens c'est vrai, ça. Même le trackpad n'est pas celui d'un portable pc...


----------



## fredintosh (25 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est vrai, &#231;a. M&#234;me le trackpad n'est pas celui d'un portable pc...


Tant qu'&#224; tout copier, ils vont quand m&#234;me pas non plus nous sortir un MacBook-killer, chez Microsoft ?!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est fait pour le manuel ça fonctionne chez moi ...
> 
> C'est du Microsoft hein :mouais: ...ça a des raté parfois


on ne peut pas tout avoir, et le monopole, et des technologies infaillibles  

_...enfin, tant qu'on n'a pas l'&#233;cran bleu :rateau:..._


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (27 Août 2006)

_Zune_.... un mot qui résonne à mes oreilles de wallon..
Voici la définition du verbe "Zûner", dans mon "dialecte" wallon...
bon amusement...

zûner [v.s.c.] 1. fé on gros brut tot volant, tot djåzant d' on malton (bordon), d' ene moxhe, d' ene åbalowe (baloujhe). T' aveus ene moxhe a vier dins l' tchambe, ki zûnéve come ene baloujhe. rl a: zûnter, maltoner, chîler. F. bourdonner. >> t' åreus oyou zûner les moxhes: les djins s' taijhént tertos. >> djouwer a fé zûner les baloujhes: djeu des efants divant k' on n' pretche po n' nén fé sofri les biesses: il emantchént on fyi après les aiyes d' ene åbalowe, et l' leyî voler e rond. 2. fé on brut, todi l' minme, come li ci d' ene moxhe, d' ene baloujhe, tot djåzant d' totes sôres. On-z ôt les fis do telefone ki zûnèt copurade cwand i djale. Èn elicoptere a aiyretes ki zûne come on djonnea d' moxhetes: c' est les ovnyins ki sont laddins ! (L. Mahin). On bouxhive les tchambes; dj' oyeu les fuzêyes ki zûnént tot montant. F. bruire, vrombir, siffler. 3. xhufler ås orayes, tot djåzant des bales, d' ene tourpene, d' on baston k' on fwait tourniker. Gn a ene bale ki m' a zûné ås orayes; ti sins bén ki dji nel moennéve nén lådje. Les zwers fijhént zûner li tourpene ki ça m' tapéve so les niers. F. siffler. 

etc...


----------



## Roiku (27 Août 2006)

L'interface du Zune :

http://www.generationmp3.com/index.php/2006/08/26/3917-linterface-du-zune-devoilee#co

C'est très sobre j'aime beaucoup mais bon non compatible mac et aac je suppose donc bye bye


----------



## nicolasf (27 Août 2006)

Si c'est compatible avec autre chose que du WMA DRMisé, on pourra s'estimer heureux je suppose... 

Enfin, rien de nouveau, ce sont les mêmes images. Rien d'officiel encore donc.


----------



## trevise (28 Août 2006)

Je ne pense pas que Microsoft refera l'erreur historique de Sony qui avait sorti un Ipod killer non compatible mp3. Resultat, devant les ventes catastrophiques de ce truc, Sony avait rajouté la compatibilité mp3.

Un balladeur non compatible mp3 n'a aucune chance de survie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Il est mal barré l'iPod killer de Microsoft


----------



## fredintosh (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il est mal barr&#233; l'iPod killer de Microsoft


Oui, et voil&#224; la b&#234;te (&#224; gauche) qui a servi &#224; cloner le Zune (&#224; droite) :










Plus d'infos sur le Toshiba Gigabeat

Effectivement, Microsoft ne s'est pas foul&#233; en cr&#233;ativit&#233; ou en innovation.


----------



## Groumpff (31 Août 2006)

http://www.generationmp3.com/images/News/0_janvier/ces06/toshiba_s_2.jpg

Super bien le baladeur photo qui permet sur sont super grand &#233;cran de voir ...


... 7 photos en format timbre poste de merde !

Bravo M$


----------



## fredintosh (31 Août 2006)

Groumpff a dit:
			
		

> Super bien le baladeur photo qui permet sur sont super grand écran de voir ...
> 
> 
> ... 7 photos en format timbre poste de merde !
> ...


Attention, je crois que le système de navigation sera tout de même différent de ça (voir les posts plus haut).


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il est mal barré l'iPod killer de Microsoft



Je connais aussi un OS qui est une pâle copie d'un autre... et pourtant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je connais aussi un OS qui est une pâle copie d'un autre... et pourtant...



Oui mais là, pour détrôner l'iPod, il faut vraiment sortir un produit qui sorte du lot. Et on ne peut pas dire à première vue que ce sera le cas du Zune.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

Pour l'instant, &#231;a semble le cas. Mais attendons tout de m&#234;me quelques mois qu'il ait fait ses preuves (ou pas), avant de tirer des conclusions &#224; l'emporte-pi&#232;ce. Pour l'instant pas grand-monde l'a touch&#233;, et tout est conditionnel.


----------



## nicolasf (31 Août 2006)

En tout cas, le lecteur qui aurait (tu fais bien de le souligner WebOlivier...) servi de modèle n'est pas mauvais à mon avis. Trop limité pour moi en terme de possibilités audios (et il était MTP je crois) mais de la bonne qualité, un très grand écran...  

C'est sûr que si tout cela se confirme, la pomme peut dormir sur ses deux oreilles (ça fait très surréaliste tiens...) parce que ça ne risque pas vraiment de changer la donne. Quoique, le matériel ne fait pas forcément le succès et peut-être que Windows sera suffisant...


----------



## Aerochris (31 Août 2006)

Pourquoi le bouton de droite du Toshiba il y a comme une ptite fenetre?:mouais:   il y a windows mobile dedans?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (2 Septembre 2006)

Aerochris a dit:


> Pourquoi le bouton de droite du Toshiba il y a comme une ptite fenetre?:mouais:   il y a windows mobile dedans?




Et moi je me demande pourquoi le Zune il a trois boutons???

Auraient-ils prévu le coup du ctrl+alt+del???


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

Un lecteur mp3 qui plante pour ne pas dépayser les habitués de Windows, ça c'et une innovation intéressante !


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Un lecteur mp3 qui plante pour ne pas dépayser les habitués de Windows, ça c'et une innovation intéressante !



Et un anti-virus, aussi...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (2 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et un anti-virus, aussi...



arrêtons de nous moquer... il  parait qu'on pourra vraiment écouter de la musique, transporter des fichiers, avoir un calendrier, un lecteur de notes, transférer directement
 ses photos et les visualiser, visionner des vidéo et le tout avec une compatibilité totale avec un *concept révolutionnaire* de magasin musique-vidéo _on line_

Quoi!!! ça existe déjà? Pourquoi il sont toujours les derniers à être au courant chez Microsoft


----------



## SupaPictave (2 Septembre 2006)

Moi plus &#231;a avance, et plus je me demande ce qu'il va falloir comme ordinateur pour pouvoir utiliser le truc.
Bon, un PC sous Windows, c'est limpide, &#231;a fonctionnera. Mais si on regarde Creative par exemple, Sony, ou encore Toshiba (justement), leur baladeurs sont tous MTP comme l'a soulign&#233; Nico plus haut. Il faut un programme pour transf&#233;rer ses musiques dessus, et bien souvent (en tout cas pour les 3 cit&#233;s au-dessus), ces logiciels sont uniquement compatibles Windows.

Apple a port&#233; iTunes sous Windows pour ne pas se couper de 90% des clients potentiels, mais je ne vois pas trop ce qui pourrait pousser Microsoft (et les autres) &#224; porter leurs logiciels propri&#233;taires sous Mac OS. A moins que &#231;a soit assez symbolique (pour appuyer encore plus ce titre d'iPod Killer qu'on a attribu&#233; au Zune), mais d'autres qui sont depuis bien plus longtemps sur le march&#233; n'ont pas jug&#233; bon de le faire.

Parce qu'il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions, j'imagine que le truc va &#234;tre blind&#233; &#224; mort de protections, et n&#233;cessitera bien un programme pour les transferts de contenu.

J'sais pas trop, moi je le sens pas trop le Windows Media Player Zune Edition For Mac (WMPZEM pour les intimes). Et si effectivement Microsoft ne daigne pas rendre compatible le Zune pour Mac (comme Sony avec ses baladeurs qui sont pourtant s&#233;duisants), alors cacahou&#232;te, en ce qui nous concerne, la guerre n'aura pas lieu.

EDIT : de toute mani&#232;re Cowon et Archos vaincront.


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que les premi&#232;res victimes de ce Zune, ce seront d'abord et avant tout bon nombre de baladeurs que l'on trouve sur le march&#233;.

Ensuite, SupaPictave, tu as l'air de te placer dans un contexte mac, en oubliant les nombreux PCistes qui seraient succeptibles de ne plus acheter d'iPod au profit d'un Zune.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> EDIT : de toute manière Cowon et Archos vaincront.



Je ne sais pas s'ils vaincront, mais c'est clair que ces marques (enfin, principalement Cowon pour moi) restent les meilleures à mes yeux aujourd'hui.

Quoique... avec Rockbox, tout est bouleversé et je pourrais aujourd'hui considérer l'achat d'un Ipod....


----------



## SupaPictave (2 Septembre 2006)

Ouah, Macgé s'est enfin mis au multi-quote, c'est cool 



divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, SupaPictave, tu as l'air de te placer dans un contexte mac, en oubliant les nombreux PCistes qui seraient succeptibles de ne plus acheter d'iPod au profit d'un Zune.



Non, je ne les ai pas oublié, j'en parle même (90% de clients potentiels). Mais pour moi ça me semble acquis, toutes ces personnes peuvent switcher vers un Zune si l'envie leur en prend. Mais le reste? Les utilisateurs Linux et Mac? C'est peut-être marginal, mais je suis curieux de savoir si Microsoft va pousser l'effort à rendre Zune accessible même aux Mac. Comme je le disais, pour assurer son succès Apple se devait de porter iTunes sous Windows pour rendre accessible iPod aux PC. Que va faire Microsoft? Vont-ils verrouiller leur baladeur, et en faire une machine "Windows Only" comme le font déjà Creative, Tosh, Sony? Ou pour enfoncer le clou vont-ils narguer Apple jusqu'à rendre Zune compatible Mac? A voir.



nico_linux a dit:


> Quoique... avec Rockbox, tout est bouleversé et je pourrais aujourd'hui considérer l'achat d'un Ipod....



Ouais, sûr, même si je préfère attendre une éventuelle révision des iPod pour me décider (s'ils pouvaient régler le problême du grésillement avec les écouteurs de faible impédance, et mettre un vrai EQ). Quoiqu'un iPod sur le Refurb, tu lui colle Rockbox, et roulez jeunesse.
Mais quand même, le X5 me fait de l'oeil pour remplacer mon iRiver iHP-120 qui est franchement vieillissant (la batterie a souffert durant 2 ans, le disque dur me fait de plus en plus d'erreurs lors des transferts...).


----------



## gandalfkiller (2 Septembre 2006)

Franchement j'ai  peur que l'on se retrouve avec un vieux duopole à  2 balles.
même si  je hait la domination d'ipod... ( gniark) 

ca ne me plait pas trop  ue la majorité des baladeur vendus soit des ipods ou des fak avec la clikwheel. ( qui e st la seule bonne idée d'apple ...pardon ) 

mais actuellement microsoft soutiens la majorité des projet de baladeurs avec le play for  sure et assure une intercompatibilité et la possibilité de passer par WMP ou  un  logiciel  proprietaire.
J'ai un  peu  peur de voir disparaite les creatives, archos ou  pire encore Cowon la marque des stars.

Les possesseurs de mac franchement je m'en fou  un  peu, falait pas se la jouer perso avec iTunes 
nop  je blague. 
mais vu  la haine des makeu  pour microsoft,  je ne pense pas que bilou  le pinguin  se mette à faire migrer WMP sur mac os 

Ce moquer du  nouveau  baladeur de microsoft, c'est bien.... je me souviens à  l'époque les gens qui se foutait de la X boite  et qui  maintenant sont bien content de jouer sur live! .

Le tout est de savoir si  la concurrence entre le nouvel entrant qui  va basé sa strategie surement sur  "aller hop  j'occupe plus d'espace publicitaire que toi " et Apple et ses 70% de PDM va stimuler la concurence ou applatir le marché. 

j'ai  pas envie qu'archos deviennent comme ISM que je traite actuellement en contentieux à  mon  boulot ;(

TOsh est une bonne marque, j'ai foua en M$


----------



## SupaPictave (2 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> Les possesseurs de mac franchement je m'en fou  un  peu, falait pas se la jouer perso avec iTunes
> nop  je blague.
> mais vu  la haine des makeu  pour microsoft,  je ne pense pas que bilou  le pinguin  se mette &#224; faire migrer WMP sur mac os



Foutaises.

Microsoft a soutenu et developp&#233; une version Mac de WMP juqu'&#224; la 9. Messenger aussi a connu sa version Mac. Je ne parle pas de Virtual PC (&#233;mulation de Windows sur les Mac PPC) ou plus simplement d'Office.
Bon, OK, les 3/4 (tr&#232;s exactement, et dans l'ordre) de ces programmes ne connaitront plus de mises &#224; jour, mais c'est pour dire que Microsoft sur Mac, c'est pas non plus impossible. 

Je me posais juste la question de savoir si Microsoft a la volont&#233; commerciale d'aller narguer Apple sur ses propres terres. Ils le feront si c'est int&#233;ressant pour eux.
En ce qui me concerne, ce Zune est assez s&#233;duisant au final, plus qu'un iPod 5G. Grand &#233;cran, Wifi, tuner radio, design pas d&#233;gueux (non, l'iPod n'est pas la machine ultime, et j'aime bien les Tosh en g&#233;n&#233;ral)... Mais reste cette question de connectivit&#233;.

D&#233;j&#224; qu'utiliser WMP est pour moi aussi cruel que le supplice de la ch&#232;vre (pire que Sonicstage &#224; ses d&#233;buts, si si), si en plus on ne peux pas acc&#233;der a Zune sur Mac &#224; cause d'une connerie de programme proprio, alors tant pis.

C'est tout ce qui me retient depuis des mois, d'ailleurs, d'acheter un baladeur Sony ou Toshiba (Creative ne pr&#233;sente plus aucun int&#233;r&#234;t pour moi depuis des ann&#233;es, m&#234;me si c'est une marque &#224; ne pas n&#233;gliger).

Pfff, en fait je crois que je vais rien acheter, sauf une nouvelle batterie et un nouveau disque dur pour mon iRiver...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, m&#234;me si j'aurai toujours tendance &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rer un iPod &#224; un autre baladeur (pas par fanatisme pour Apple, mais juste pour obtenir la meilleure coh&#233;rence possible avec mes ordis, &#224; condition que ce ne soit pas non plus de la camelote bien s&#251;r), je ne verrais pas d'un mauvais oeil que l'iPod perde des parts de march&#233; pour arriver &#224; une situation plus "&#233;quitable" et o&#249; les r&#232;gles du jeu ne soient plus fauss&#233;es par ce quasi-monopole.

MAIS ce serait &#224; une seule condition : que les points de parts de march&#233; perdues de l'iPod soient compens&#233;es dans de justes proportions par des points de parts de march&#233; gagn&#233;es par les Mac et  OS X.

L&#224;, et seulement l&#224;, les pendules seraient remises &#224; l'heure, et chacun aurait la place qu'il m&#233;rite vraiment.

Tant que les Macs n'ont pas la place qu'ils m&#233;ritent, je suis tr&#232;s content du succ&#232;s &#233;hont&#233; des iPods, si &#231;a permet de maintenir en vie Apple.


----------



## gandalfkiller (2 Septembre 2006)

ahahaha
reporter les PDM  de l'ipod vers ceux des mac ? 
c'est une blague ? 
50 % du  marché des PC par APPLE ? 
il  va falloir qu'ils ouvrent un  peu  plus leur licence alors apple 

Microsoft était attaché à Apple parce que c'est un  peu  l'arbus de boeing,  sa evite de dire " je suis seul  et c'est comme ca " 
la conccurence c'est toujours sain et les firmes le savent plus ou moins, surtout pour eviter le vrai  monopole sanctionnable par les diverses lois anti trust.

Mais supapictave je ne pense pas que microsoft reinvestissent dans des mise a jour WMP dans l'immediat. 
je pense que la possibilité d'utiliser bootcamp leur enleve déjà ce probleme.
ensuite, si  le Zune march fort ils est envisageable de l'étendre à  d'autre plateforme.

Mais je pense que puisque ce baladeur risque d'être développé à  grande échelle, c'est surtout à  la communauté de développeur indépendant et issus du  libre que va incomber la tache de rendre ce baladeur intercompatible 
un  bonne exemple : rockbox

Vu le développement de la technologie live !  de MS je ne pense pas trop  m'avancer pour dire que dans un  future proche la gestion  de la bete pourra se faire uniquement online sans la nécessité d'un  programme spécial.

Ensuite c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi  de dire que WMP c'est comme sonic stage !
nonononon je ne laisserai  pas dire ca !
dans l'echelle de l'immondité sonnic stage est en premiere place avec le premier logiciel  samsung yepp.
WMP est un  cran  au dessus.

Apres franchement SOny et samsung voire creative vont continuer à produire des baladeurs, Matsu aussi.
mais le Zune risque de frappé fort, si il  est bien  concu et qu'il  evite les pieges de l'ipod ( hop hop le DAC ....Grrrrrrrr c'est quoi  cet equalizer ? pourquoi  y a rien qui  sort de la boite à  musique ? ) en prenant du  matos de bonne qualité ( tosh  X30 super star ) et en faisant du kaka .

Let's the fight begin

Supa : achete un  X5L fait toi  plaisir.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> ahahaha
> reporter les PDM  de l'ipod vers ceux des mac ?
> c'est une blague ?
> 50 % du  march&#233; des PC par APPLE ?


Ne cherche pas &#224; me faire passer pour un imb&#233;cile, je crois que tu m'as tr&#232;s bien compris. J'ai dit :


fredintosh a dit:


> MAIS ce serait &#224; une seule condition : que les points de parts de march&#233; perdues de l'iPod soient compens&#233;es *dans de justes proportions* par des points de parts de march&#233; gagn&#233;es par les Mac et  OS X.


Dans mon esprit, "dans de justes proportions" &#231;a veut dire que si l'iPod perd la moiti&#233; de ses PDM, j'aimerais bien que les PDM du Mac passent du simple au double.

En clair, j'&#233;changerais bien un bon 10% de PDM pour les Macs, contre un 35% de PDM de l'iPod.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Ouais, sûr, même si je préfère attendre une éventuelle révision des iPod pour me décider (s'ils pouvaient régler le problême du grésillement avec les écouteurs de faible impédance, et mettre un vrai EQ). Quoiqu'un iPod sur le Refurb, tu lui colle Rockbox, et roulez jeunesse.
> Mais quand même, le X5 me fait de l'oeil pour remplacer mon iRiver iHP-120 qui est franchement vieillissant (la batterie a souffert durant 2 ans, le disque dur me fait de plus en plus d'erreurs lors des transferts...).



Avec Rockbox dans son état actuel, très franchement, le son importe peu. Je n'ai jamais vu d'équaliseur si poussé que celui de Rockbox, à côté, celui du Karma, c'est de la gnognote (j'ai testé les deux, ce n'est pas une exagération). Et si je n'ai pas d'Ipod pour le vérifier, les utilisateurs reportent souvent que le son avec Rockbox serait meilleur. Il est en tout cas aussi bien...



SupaPictave a dit:


> Foutaises.
> C'est tout ce qui me retient depuis des mois, d'ailleurs, d'acheter un baladeur Sony ou Toshiba (Creative ne présente plus aucun intérêt pour moi depuis des années, même si c'est une marque à ne pas négliger).
> 
> Pfff, en fait je crois que je vais rien acheter, sauf une nouvelle batterie et un nouveau disque dur pour mon iRiver...



Pour moi, désormais, le choix sera restreint aux lecteurs avec Rockbox. Pour moi, ce firmware compte plus que le hardware dans le choix car il transforme vraiment le matériel. 

Après, il y a d'autres critères. L'autonomie par exemple : aucun lecteur audio avec disque dur bat à ce jour les X5L. Il y a aussi la solidité : un X5, par rapport à un Ipod, est bien plus solide. Déjà, il ne craint pas les rayures... Son seul point faible est le joystick...

A ta place, ce qui me ferais éventuellement changer, c'est l'écran. Un écran couleur constitue à mon avis une avancée pour la lisibilité. Au départ, je prenais ça pour un gadget plus qu'autre chose, mais il s'apprécie vraiment à l'usage. Et puis avec, tu peux avoir de jolies choses sous Rockbox, avec les pochettes, etc.

(euh, là on dérive par contre, non ? )


----------



## gandalfkiller (2 Septembre 2006)

c'est du  nationalisme appelien ? 



je ne sais pas je vois pas trop l'interet.
l'ipod ce n'est pas le coeur de metier d'apple..... mais ca le devient depuis la reorganisation.
je pense que les parts de marché de l'ipod n'ont rien  à voir avec le MAC et si  je me souviens bien  l'effet sur les achat de mac n'est pas si  elevé que ca.
je trouve ca dommage mais je pense que malgré sa nouvelle politique agressive au niveau  tarrifaire, MAC doit garder son  image et l'apport de la marque sur les produits comme les PC ce n'est pas encore arriver au  même point que les baladeur MP3. 
surement à cause de la difference de prix qui  devient, quoique identique du  point de vu pourcentage, plus importante du  point du  vu du  consommateur.

Je ne te fais pas passer pour un  imbecile heureusement.
je pense juste que ca risque d'être difficile.
JE souhaite que ca se realise franchement.
n'ont pas que je commence à  vouer une admiration  debordante pour apple bien au  contraire, mais 3 gros acteur sur un  marché c'est mieu que 1.
*Nux powa


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> JE souhaite que ca se realise franchement.
> n'ont pas que je commence à  vouer une admiration  debordante pour apple bien au  contraire, mais 3 gros acteur sur un  marché c'est mieu que 1.
> *Nux powa



Nous sommes d'accord là dessus, que ce soit le marché des ordis et des systèmes d'exploitation, ou que ce soit le marché des iPods et des disquaires en ligne, les situations actuelles de domination d'un des acteurs ne sont pas saines.

Je veux juste dire que si on milite pour que l'iPod perde du terrain, il faut aller au bout de la logique et souhaiter aussi que Microsoft perde du terrain sur les OS et les logiciels. Ce n'est pas du nationalisme Appelien. (tout de suite les grands mots, gandalf...  )


----------



## SupaPictave (3 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> Mais supapictave je ne pense pas que microsoft reinvestissent dans des mise a jour WMP dans l'immediat.
> je pense que la possibilité d'utiliser bootcamp leur enleve déjà ce probleme.
> ensuite, si  le Zune march fort ils est envisageable de l'étendre à  d'autre plateforme.



Bah, puisque l'on parle de PDM, Apple aux USA sont proches des 5%, et 12% sur le secteur des portables. C'est pas totalement négligeable. Et Bootcamp c'est bien, mais ça ne concerne pas encore la majorité des Mac, qui sont encore en PPC.



gandalfkiller a dit:


> Mais je pense que puisque ce baladeur risque d'être développé à  grande échelle, c'est surtout à  la communauté de développeur indépendant et issus du  libre que va incomber la tache de rendre ce baladeur intercompatible
> un  bonne exemple : rockbox



Le problême, c'est que je vois bien Microsoft blinder son baladeur de protections hardware et software, un peu comme les Xbox, renvoyant alors les solutions comme Rockbox à la frontière de la légalité (violation de brevets, cassage de protection, etc), malheureusement.



gandalfkiller a dit:


> Ensuite c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi  de dire que WMP c'est comme sonic stage !
> nonononon je ne laisserai  pas dire ca !
> dans l'echelle de l'immondité sonnic stage est en premiere place avec le premier logiciel  samsung yepp.
> WMP est un  cran  au dessus.



D'accord, mais pas de beaucoup 
Plus sérieusement, SSG s'est (un peu) amélioré au fil de ses MàJ, WMP s'est au contraire alourdi je trouve. Bref, dans tous les cas, ça reste un logiciel obligatoire et lourd.



fredintosh a dit:


> et souhaiter aussi que Microsoft perde du terrain sur les OS et les logiciels. Ce n'est pas du nationalisme Appelien. (tout de suite les grands mots, gandalf...  )



Firefox a démarré à 0% de PDM. On voit aujourd'hui ce que ça a donné. Tout indique que Apple a gagné quelques PDM depuis l'arrivé des MacIntel, on peu espérer que ça continue dans ce sens.

De toute manière, celui qui détronera MS sur le terrain des OS n'est pas encore né je pense.


----------



## gandalfkiller (3 Septembre 2006)

franchement, je pense que pour la X box tu te trompes....

à  la sortie de la Xbox j'était en  contact avec beaucoup de monde au US et même en  france et tous le monde surtout les kainri se rejouissait de voir un  PC puissant pour pas chere ! 
sa a donner quoi ? 
telechargement de jeux sur HDD,  de film divx  et même installation  d'OS et d'emulateur.
la XBOx est la console qui s'upgrade et se pirate le plus facilement ! 
c'est la console la plus costaud au niveau  hardware contrairement à  la PS2 qui  chauffe à  mort et qui est construite pour se briser au  bout de 2 ans.

Franchement Rockbox on  va pas me dire que c'est legale, tout comme le crakage des DRM.
Le baladeur va succité un  grand nombre de création de groupe de travail  pour ameliorer son  interoperabilité et ses capacité ( sonore ? ).

Les produits microsoft sont aussi  aimer parce que se sont les plus facil  à  craké ! 
il  faut pas se leurer,  je connais des gens dont la seule préocupation est de savoir comment ils vont pouvoir avoir des licences vista et peter les serials


----------



## SupaPictave (3 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> à  la sortie de la Xbox j'était en  contact avec beaucoup de monde au US et même en  france et tous le monde surtout les kainri se rejouissait de voir un  PC puissant pour pas chere !
> sa a donner quoi ?
> telechargement de jeux sur HDD,  de film divx  et même installation  d'OS et d'emulateur.
> la XBOx est la console qui s'upgrade et se pirate le plus facilement !



Mais :rateau: 

Je n'ai jamais dis que ce n'était pas facilement crackable, j'ai juste dit que j'avais peur que des gens comme Rockbox ne soient plus trop tranquilles à cause de réelles protections. Imagine que l'on soit obligé de passer par une modif matérielle?
Et non, je ne me trompe pas pour la Xbox, les protections existent, aussi bien au niveau des firmwares que du boot ou même au niveau du matériel. C'est pas pour rien que pour débloquer tout ça faut installer une puce ou faire joujou avec des bugs de sauvegarde (mais les possibilités sont alors limitées).
La 360 pousse la protection encore plus loin, MS a même emprisonné la puce du BIOS sous une bonne couche de colle epoxy pour éviter que l'on aille y trifouiller.

Le fait que les protections soient crackable ou non n'est pas la question. La question c'est qu'elles existent, point. Contourner un DRM ou une protection de DVD pour le mettre sur son ordi c'est facile, avec certains programmes tu ne sais même pas qu'il y'a des protections sur tes disques. Mais elles existent, et les contourner est interdit.
Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dis :hein: 

L'hypothèse de départ, c'est que MS blinde son Zune à mort, que l'on va certainement se taper un OS maison, et que pouvoir choisir une alternative comme Rockbox ça serait bien comme on peut maintenant le faire sur les iPod. Comme tu le dis, Rockbox est déjà limite sur quelques points (modification de Firmware notamment), mais si en plus ils doivent passer par dessus des protections soft voire hardware, point de salut, à moins de chercher les noises.
Après pour l'amélioration du Zune par une hypothétique communauté. Mouais, j'attends de voir, c'est autre chose que de jouer les script-kiddy pour H4cK3r W1nD0w$ 2 M1Cr0cH1ott3 kikoo lol.


----------



## gandalfkiller (3 Septembre 2006)

l'ideal serait que le Zune soit vraiment bien  et qu'il  supporte nativement le FLac 

ce n'est pas le cas et franchement même si  je pense comme toi qu'il y aura des grosse protection, celle-ci  sont faites pour être contournées.
Quand on  voit le boulot qu'il  y a eu  sur la X boite au niveau soft et hard ( une puce sur X box sa craint vraiment pas grand chose sur la 3 6  je sais pas ) 
alors franchement microsoft va surement blindé, mais se sera alors le petit jeu  de certain  de craké ca.

moi  sa m'embete et je préfere les players ouvert. 
ce n'est malheureusement pas dans l'interet de MS ni d'apple.

Pour l'OS maison, c'est claire 
un  petit Windows mobile adapté ca va être bon ! 
Tripatouiller un player au niveau hard je ne pense pas que ca se fera à  grande échelle. 
surtout que les player son  fragile et que la garantie est importante.
le prix aussi d'ailleur ! 

je pense que ca va se faire un rockbox like sur Zune,  ou toute autre chose afin  de contourner WMP. 
pratiquement tous les player ont un lgociel  de transfert alternatif ! 

Courrage:! 
ayons fois dans Bilou et dans la communauté alternative ! ( Ohhhhhhh non pas les josé bové ! )


----------



## SupaPictave (3 Septembre 2006)

Franchement, là, vu comme ça, avec ce que l'on sait déjà de la machine, si en plus il propose effectivement un support étendu de codec (Ogg, FLAC, pourquoi pas MPC), d'une bonne autonomie (aller, entre 15 et 20h ça serait bien), d'un prix pas trop fort (299 pour ue version 30Go, disons) et qu'il est compatible Mac (laissons courir nos fantasmes, un vrai lecteur UMS), alors à mes yeux, techniquement, ils surpasse très largement l'iPod.

Mais c'est beau de rêver. Pour les codecs supplémentaires, faut pas rêver je pense, ça sera certainement du classique, genre MP3, WMA, WMA DRM (Play For Sure machin) et éventuellement WAV, le reste, faut oublier (comme sur 90% des baladeurs acutellement en vente du reste).
Pour l'UMS, là encore je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop rêver, mais je me suis déjà largement exprimé sur la question.

Reste l'autonomie et le prix, ça me semble réaliste.

En gros, attendons d'en savoir plus


----------



## gandalfkiller (3 Septembre 2006)

oui  mais qui  dit interface rezo et microsoft
dit OS crakable et petit programme sympa pour contourner ca.

15H d'autonomie ca ne me suffit plus.... marre de recharger. samsung hop 35 H... comme martine aubry ! en  standard ! 

c'est une supputation 
mais du  flac en  natif sur un baladeur  MS ! 
faut pas déconner : ! pourquoi  pas de l'AAC 

bon  supa pictave arrete de répondre laisse les autres parler du  monopolise la parole 
tu t'es cru sur un forum de MP3 d ela génération  No future No Ipod ? ou koi ? 

lol


----------



## nicolasf (3 Septembre 2006)

Au sujet de Rockbox : ce n'est pas vraiment illégal. La situation est assez floue en fait. Officiellement, cela annule la garantie, tout comme changer la batterie ou le disque dur annule la garantie. Officieusement, tant que l'on peut utiliser le lecteur comme disque dur, on peut formater celui-ci et après, c'est très difficile, et donc très coûteux, de savoir si Rockbox a été installé. Les entreprises ne vérifient donc pas. Jusque là, par exemple, Cowon n'a jamais refusé de X5 Rockboxé en SAV. 

Mais il y a eu des cas où un lecteur a été refusé : un H3XX d'Iriver, refusé à cause de Rockbox selon Iriver (alors que, pour la petite histoire, Rockbox n'était pas installé mais le gars avait modifié le firmware avec H3Mod). 

En tous les cas, Rockbox a été porté avec succès sur tous les Ipod. Tous sont désormais utilisables sans Itunes, en UMS. Le port du H10 d'Iriver, qui est MTP comme le sera le Zune, avance lui aussi à grand pas et je ne sais pas si c'est déjà le cas ou si ça le sera bientôt, mais on pourra aussi se passer de WMP. Je ne vois donc absolument pas pourquoi un port du Zune ne pourrait être fait. La seule chose qui pourrait l'empêcher, un temps au moins, c'est le matériel : si Windows s'arrange pour utiliser des puces nouvelles et dont les caractéristiques sont protégées, ce sera sans doute difficile. Mais cela m'étonnerait : dans un objectif d'économie, utiliser du matériel connu est bien moins coûteux que d'innover sur ce point...


----------



## gandalfkiller (3 Septembre 2006)

ouais enfin  microsoft adore mettre des truc compliquer qui  marche pas dans ses appareils comme dans ses softs 

j'ai  moi aussi  de l'espoir pour ce baladeur 
même si  je prefere faire travailler le coréen du  coin.

bon mon  café refroidi et j'ai  les femmes aux foyers desesperé qui  m'attendent, les cokines 


JE reve d'un  monde sans Ipod 
I HAVE A DREAM


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> JE reve d'un  monde sans Ipod
> I HAVE A DREAM



Elles sont tristes tes nuits ! 

C'est si beau un rêve que c'est dommage qu'il tourne autour de l'informatique.

Enfin on peut pas les choisir.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## bulot (16 Septembre 2006)

Je vous recommande chaudement la lecture d'un article de yahoo sur le zune intitulé "Déjà un problème juridique avec le Zune de Microsoft ?'

Il y est expliqué comme Microsoft va mettre des DRM a la volé dans tout les fichiers MP3 echangé par WIFI avec le zune...

Adieu "créative commons" et bonjour les mp3 utilisable 3 fois en 3 jour...

C'est affligeant..........................


----------



## figue (16 Septembre 2006)

Vous êtes tous là à vous moquer du Zune, en attendant il est là lui !!! On connait déjà tout de ses caractèristiques, pendant que le successeur de l'ipod (largement dépassé à part pour l'ergonomie) relève de le rumeur pour ne pas dire du fantasme.
Je souhaite remplacer mon nano, si le zune sort avant le futur ipod grand écran, c'est bon je passe du côté que vous décrivez obscure.
Je suis noob switcheur, c'est à dire que je suis sur macbook depuis quinze jours, et c'est vrai que mysterieusement je passe de plus en plus de temps sur MacOS que sur windows (plus rapide au démarrage, plus fluide, plus ludique, bref mieux)
Je ne crache pas dans la soupe pour autant, mon pc sous xp que j'ai depuis 2 ans plante rarement, ou alors c'est que j'ai fait une counasserie. Je suis content de mon XP (mais MAcOS est mieux quand même). Donc je suis pas d'accord avec ceux qui disent que XP c'est de la merde, car c'est traiter de con les 95% de gens qui l'utilisent.
J'ai pas beaucoup de reproches à faire aux deux logiciels crosoft que j'utilise le plus à savoir word et excel qui sont je trouve géniaux. Si on m'inposait de m'isoler sur une île avec un ordi et un seul soft, c'est excel que je prendrai.
Voili, voilu, vive le Zune en attendant qu'Apple fasse mieux et arrête de faire des cachoteries.


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

Oh, moi je ne critique pas le Zune, je suis juste un peu sceptique.
Le design est franchement moyen, le Wi-Fi me semble moyennement pratique, les prix envisagés (399$ pour 30 Go...) me semblent moyennement intéressants...
Et puis beaucoup ont quand même essayé de concurrencé l'iPod, Sony, qui était quand même l'inventeur du Walkman a lamentablement échoué.

Enfin bon, qui vivra verra.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

La guerre est d&#233;clar&#233;e et Apple a tir&#233; le premier.
Quant &#224; Microsoft, ils seraient apparemment pr&#234;ts &#224; vendre leur Zune &#224; perte (si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu dans l'artcile d'Apple Insider). Mais Apple aurait encore de la marge :


> Microsoft n'est pas au bout de ses peines, il se murmure qu'Apple r&#233;alise encore une belle marge sur ses nouveaux baladeurs et pourrait baisser encore les prix si elle le souhaitait


----------



## figue (16 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Oh, moi je ne critique pas le Zune, je suis juste un peu sceptique.
> Le design est franchement moyen, le Wi-Fi me semble moyennement pratique, les prix envisagés (399$ pour 30 Go...) me semblent moyennement intéressants...
> Et puis beaucoup ont quand même essayé de concurrencé l'iPod, Sony, qui était quand même l'inventeur du Walkman a lamentablement échoué.
> 
> Enfin bon, qui vivra verra.


 
ok pour le design je concède, il y a mieux, le prix aussi en décalage par rapport à la balance caractéristiques techniques/ offre concurrente. Le wifi par contre peut être interessant : S'échanger des morceaux d'un zune à l'autre (avec limitation du nombre de lectures), telechargements de mcx via le net, possibilité de jouer sur son home cinéma via l'interface xbox360 la musique stockée dans le zune. Navigateur internet et autres applications bidouillés (homebrews). La radio je suis preneur également, j'aime ça la radio et l'ipod en est dépourvu.
Wait and see.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2006)

figue a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes tous l&#224; &#224; vous moquer du Zune, en attendant il est l&#224; lui !!!


C'est faux, il n'est pas encore l&#224;. Il ne sera disponible que pour No&#235;l.



figue a dit:


> On connait d&#233;j&#224; tout de ses caract&#232;ristiques


sauf le prix et l'autonomie.  

En attendant, il y a un iPod qui lui est bien l&#224; et dont on connait les caract&#233;ristiques et le prix.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

figue a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes tous l&#224; &#224; vous moquer du Zune, en attendant il est l&#224; lui !!! On connait d&#233;j&#224; tout de ses caract&#232;ristiques, pendant que le successeur de l'ipod (largement d&#233;pass&#233; &#224; part pour l'ergonomie) rel&#232;ve de le rumeur pour ne pas dire du fantasme.
> Je souhaite remplacer mon nano, si le zune sort avant le futur ipod grand &#233;cran, c'est bon je passe du c&#244;t&#233; que vous d&#233;crivez obscure.
> Je suis noob switcheur, c'est &#224; dire que je suis sur macbook depuis quinze jours, et c'est vrai que mysterieusement je passe de plus en plus de temps sur MacOS que sur windows (plus rapide au d&#233;marrage, plus fluide, plus ludique, bref mieux)
> Je ne crache pas dans la soupe pour autant, mon pc sous xp que j'ai depuis 2 ans plante rarement, ou alors c'est que j'ai fait une counasserie. Je suis content de mon XP (mais MAcOS est mieux quand m&#234;me). Donc je suis pas d'accord avec ceux qui disent que XP c'est de la merde, car c'est traiter de con les 95% de gens qui l'utilisent.
> ...


Ouaip, et bien moi je prendrai WOW...


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Septembre 2006)

figue a dit:


> Voili, voilu, vive le Zune en attendant qu'Apple fasse mieux et arrête de faire des cachoteries.


En attendant qu'Apple fasse mieux que quoi ???
Dis-moi ce que le Zune a de mieux vu qu'a priori tu l'as eu entre les mains pour déclarer ça :
La radio (ça oui), OK c'est indiqué dans les spécifications. Et la réception elle est bonne ? La mise en mémoire d'une station est facile, bien faite ? Le suivi de la station en cas de décrochage est bon ?

Le Wifi (bof), OK c'est indiqué dans les spécifications. Et la réception est bonne ? Ça te vide la batterie en combien de temps ? Le fait que le transfert de zic installe un DRM sur le fichier (il semble que cela soit, même s'il t'appartient et est non protégé par "Play for Sure") et le zigouille au bout de trois jours, c'est bien ? Un Wifi ne permettant pas le transfert de zic depuis l'ordi (c'est le bruit qui court) c'est génial, une grande avancée ?

On critique l'écran de l'iPod 5G, celui du Zune est comment ? Lumineux, suffisamment grand pour en faire un vrai outil vidéo ?

La navigation avec une fausse molette pour copier l'iPod sans pouvoir l'égaler (because brevet) et sans apporter d'innovation, c'est cool, un plus ? L'interface de navigation est comment, rapide, intuitive, permet une recherche comme le dernier iPod, etc. ?

Les formats supportés, tu en dis quoi ?

Ah oui et le couple matériel/logiciel Zune/WMP, c'est comment, top ?

Tant qu'on ne me répond pas à ces questions (et d'autres encore), dire que le Zune est là (toujours pas d'ailleurs) et qu'Apple a qu'à faire mieux, c'est au mieux s'avancer beaucoup et au pire du pipeau.


----------



## romain31000 (16 Septembre 2006)

je suis assez d'accord avec ces critiques sur le zune.
De ce que j'ai lu, il ne prend pas vraiment sur la derni&#232;re m&#224;j de l'ipod.On en connait pas l'autonomie, la radio je l'ai avec mon apple remote, la molette est mochement copi&#233;e...
quant &#224; la caracteristique phare, &#224; savoir le wifi,non seulement l'&#233;change de fichier drmise le titre mais en plus on ne peut le lire que 3 fois sur 3 jours (si j'ai bien compris)!!
quand &#224; toi figue, tu dis toi m&#234;me que tu viens de passer sur macbook, alors acheter un zune semble un peu incoh&#233;rent je pense.
Mais ach&#232;te un zune, et dans quelques mois tu le revendras pour acheter le nouvel ipod...


----------



## jeromemac (16 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> En attendant qu'Apple fasse mieux que quoi ???
> Dis-moi ce que le Zune a de mieux vu qu'a priori tu l'as eu entre les mains pour déclarer ça :
> La radio (ça oui), OK c'est indiqué dans les spécifications. Et la réception elle est bonne ? La mise en mémoire d'une station est facile, bien faite ? Le suivi de la station en cas de décrochage est bon ?
> 
> ...



ah ben ça, ça merite trois coup de boule d'affiler    
surtout pour répondre à un gars qui adore excel au point de vivre avec sur une ile deserte :mouais:


----------



## Pooley (17 Septembre 2006)

et puis la version excell sur mac est pluss mieux en plus


----------



## jeromemac (17 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> et puis la version excell sur mac est pluss mieux en plus


----------



## Pooley (17 Septembre 2006)

quoi j'ai dit une connerie?


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> quoi j'ai dit une connerie?



non non rien... laisse tombé


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas je suis impatient d'assister au premier proc&#232;s qu'il ne va pas manquer d'&#234;tre intenter contre microsoft par le possesseur d'un zune qui ne peut pas jouir d'un titre distribu&#233; sous licence "creative commons" et que ce d&#233;tenteur aura t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur son zune par wifi....


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

bulot a dit:


> .... bonjour les mp3 utilisable 3 fois en 3 jour............................


 

Je m'étais toujours demandé à quoi correspondait le "3" de mp3...

CrimoSoft a trouvé la réponse, on dirait...


----------



## duracel (21 Septembre 2006)

Il ne serait pas compatible mac.
Etonnant, non?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Septembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Il ne serait pas compatible mac.
> Etonnant, non?



Déjà :sleep: 



			
				sur igénération a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui espéraient s'offrir un Zune pour les fêtes vont devoir patienter. Microsoft France vient en effet d'annoncer que le baladeur ne serait pas disponible en France avant septembre 2007. Une année à patienter. Et encore, on n'est pas certain chez le fabricant de ne pas devoir reculer encore la sortie au début 2008. On explique ce délai par l'ensemble des services liés à l'appareil (échange entre utilisateurs, module WiFi, service de téléchargement, etc.) qu'il faut mettre en place. Tout cela ressemble un peu aussi à la politique des fabricants de consoles qui livrent Japon et États-Unis avant "les restes du monde". En tout cas, la nouvelle va certainement faire plaisir aux concurrents.



Bon alors on revient en parler dans un an  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

C'est un peu dur de s'incruster dans la conversation après 13 pages, mais il a vraiment une sale tête de bidule de chez microsoft


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Septembre 2006)

hum  c'est un  peu  un  truc de rageux francais ca !

c'est claire que microsoft à tendance à faire des annonces et à avoir plein  de retard aprés..... ( je préfere les retards de microsoft qui  ne me coute rien  par rapport à payer de mes impots ceux d'airbus  


C'est en  tout cas une bonne nouvelle pour Apple, ils ont le temps de peaufiner leur nouveau bébé.
Mais franchement la sortie décalé en  france on  s'en  fou  un  peu, c'est pas là que M$ va vendre le plus de ses baladeurs.... ni en  corée d'ailleurs je pense 

Aprés si on  est pas content on  se fait livrer par un powa sella sur Ebay et puis c'est partie ! 
Une année c'est pas non  plus la mort à attendre lorsqu'on voit comment ce baladeur est prometeur au niveau des possibilités techniques, mais c'est vrai qu'il risque d'avoir prit une petite claque technologique parce que les concurrents ne vont pas se tourner les pouces en attendant. 

arf .... sinon il  est trop bo en marron  je crak ! 
j'ai  toujours rêvé d'un baladeur de cette couleur, j'attend un jolie vert kaki ou kakadoigt...

Merki ki ? 
merki microsoft !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> hum  c'est un  peu  un  truc de rageux francais ca !



Pourquoi tu n'es pas Fran&#231;ais ?



gandalfkiller a dit:


> c'est claire que microsoft &#224; tendance &#224; faire des annonces et &#224; avoir plein  de retard apr&#233;s..... ( je pr&#233;fere les retards de microsoft qui  ne me coute rien  par rapport &#224; payer de mes impots ceux d'airbus



Enfin sauf erreur chez Airbus ils remboursent les &#233;tats (&#224; longue dur&#233;e le pr&#234;t mais c'est un pr&#234;t).




gandalfkiller a dit:


> C'est en  tout cas une bonne nouvelle pour Apple, ils ont le temps de peaufiner leur nouveau b&#233;b&#233;.
> Mais franchement la sortie d&#233;cal&#233; en  france on  s'en  fou  un  peu, c'est pas l&#224; que M$ va vendre le plus de ses baladeurs.... ni en  cor&#233;e d'ailleurs je pense



Bon alors bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle ? Apple ils sont content d'avoir du temps pour des march&#233;s dont ils n'ont rien &#224; faire, c'est &#231;a ?



gandalfkiller a dit:


> Apr&#233;s si on  est pas content on  se fait livrer par un powa sella sur Ebay et puis c'est partie !
> Une ann&#233;e c'est pas non  plus la mort &#224; attendre lorsqu'on voit comment ce baladeur est prometeur au niveau des possibilit&#233;s techniques, mais c'est vrai qu'il risque d'avoir prit une petite claque technologique parce que les concurrents ne vont pas se tourner les pouces en attendant.



"prometeur au niveau des possibilit&#233;s techniques". Tu es commercial chez Microsoft sinon faut m'expliquer o&#249; elle sont les avanc&#233;es (en fait non n'expliques pas  ).



gandalfkiller a dit:


> arf .... sinon il  est trop bo en marron  je crak !
> j'ai  toujours r&#234;v&#233; d'un baladeur de cette couleur, j'attend un jolie vert kaki ou kakadoigt...
> 
> Merki ki ?
> merki microsoft !



Bon l&#224; trop de troll tu le troll

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## jeromemac (21 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> hum  c'est un  peu  un  truc de rageux francais ca !
> 
> c'est claire que microsoft à tendance à faire des annonces et à avoir plein  de retard aprés..... ( je préfere les retards de microsoft qui  ne me coute rien  par rapport à payer de mes impots ceux d'airbus
> 
> ...




  
j'ai pas réver il a dit merci à microsoft    

pincez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Il ne serait pas compatible mac.
> Etonnant, non?


Ca tombe bien : je n'avais pas l'intention d'en acheter un (j'attends l'iPhone).


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

petite leçon de SAV....


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Septembre 2006)

ils sont sympa apple pour ton baladeur, f&#233;licitation tu vas pouvoir de nouveau remplir tes boites &#224; miel de bonne musique 

Sinon dans le d&#233;sordre

Le wifi n'est pas pr&#233;sent sur beaucoup de baladeurs actuellement, et la possibilit&#233; de pouvoir &#233;changer des fichiers sans ordinateurs in&#233;dites. M&#234;me ci c'est brid&#233;, j'en conviens. 
L'&#233;cran est sympa et la partie son est produite par tosh qui fait de l'assez bon matos de ce niveau l&#224;, j'ai un peu peur pour l'autonomie mais bon.... ca devrait rester correcte sans plus. 
Pas de pr&#233;cipitation quand m&#234;me  Il faut attendre les specs

M$ s'en fou un peu de l'europe et de la cor&#233;e, je pense que c'est claire. 
Apple fait des sorties mondiale et je trouve ca tr&#233;s bien. Apple ne s'en fou pas de l'europe, puisqu'ils cartonnent tr&#233;s fort ici aussi. Le temps suppl&#233;mentaire va leur permettre d'asseoire leur nouveau produit avant l'arriver du Zune. 

Airbus est majoritairement subventionn&#233;.... par avance ou pret rembourssable ou non... qu'importe le non... les erreurs de management et de gouvernance d'EADS c'est nous qui les payons.

Le coup du zune maron no comment, quand &#224; remercier microsoft... pouquoi pas mais pas pour le Zune 

PS : je suis citoyen du monde, "j'ai jamais pu encaisser les drapeaux bien que le noir soit le plus beau, la marseillaise m&#234;me en reggae ca m'a toujours fait degeuler, les marche militaires sa me deglingue et votre r&#233;publique moi je la ..."

HOp sortie des artistes


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> "et votre république moi je la ..."



Le reste ne vaut mêmê pas la peine, mais je te souhaites de ne jamais vivre ce que vive certaines personne dans des pays moins républicain. On peut faire mieux, aucun doute, mais il faut au minimum apprécier ce que l'on a.


Pour l'ipod, c'est bien ce que tout le monde pense : la seule innovation technique que tu peux d'écrire c'est peut être (tu ne l'as même pas entendu) la qualité du son. Bravo.

J'espère que ce n'est pas ce produit qui va pousser Apple à innover, sauf la guerre des prix il n'a pas grand chose pour faire évoluer techniquement l'ipod. Faut être un minimum serieux : échanger des chansons pour 3 jours et 3 lectures, c'est une blague non ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Septembre 2006)

tout comme écouter que de la musique achetée sur Itunes sur un Ipod 
30% des utilisateurs sont en partie honnete.
Le reve de tous le monde c'est de viré le firmware microsoft pour mettre un  fait maison et débridé le wifi..... comme les modems club internet de l'époque 


l'innovation technique majeure du Zune c'est le Wifi, la couleur marron, et l'écran large pour un baladeur moins imposant qu'un AV.
c'est sure que ce n'est pas le Nirvana mais bon.

Je pense qu'apple va devoir réagir et je trouve ca bien, Samsung commence à sortir des baladeurs de qualité et le Sensa fait un  maleur coté mémoire flash. 
La cité est assiegée.

Si Apple sort un baladeur vidéo avec écran tactile et non  pas Touche tactile, avec un  écran  wide donc, LA ca va faire un  carton.

J'apprécie la démocratie par notre république actuelle


----------



## crazer (22 Septembre 2006)

de toute façon quand le zune sortira l'ipod 5G evolura.....


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que la principale connerie de ce baladeur c'est le wifi: fonction gadget et inutile qui nuit &#224; une fonction essentielle, l'autonomie. 

Il n'y a qu'&#224; faire le test avec un ordi portable avec ou snas c'est pas le m&#234;me autonomie...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je pense que la principale connerie de ce baladeur c'est le wifi: fonction gadget et inutile qui nuit à une fonction essentielle, l'autonomie.





gandalfkiller a dit:


> l'innovation technique majeure du Zune c'est le Wifi, la couleur marron, et l'écran large pour un baladeur moins imposant qu'un AV.
> c'est sure que ce n'est pas le Nirvana mais bon.



Donc à l'arrivée une révolution : un baladeur marron.

Ils sont stupides chez Apple, ils pouvaient pas y penser avant ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Septembre 2006)

hum c'est claire !  
même chose pour la vidéo ! 
cela peut etre un  des points faibles du  baladeur de microsoft.
Je n'ai pas d'experience de produit microsoft avec mémoire rechargeable.
je crois qu'ils n'en ont jamais fait.
Les baladeurs TOsh  ont une assez bonne autonomie mais sont pas terrible en  vidéo.
si  le player utilise un pseudo WMP ca va chauffer et  ca va ramer.... la batterie va souffir ! :love: 

le wifi va faire aussi souffir la batterie c'est sur. 
N'empeche que si  Microsoft fait appel  au  même fournisseur que SONY ou SAMSUNG l'ipod il peut toujours aller remettre son  chargeur.  

plus je regarde ces baladeurs vidéos à HDD moins j'ai envie de m'en racheter un .... ou plutot ca me donne envie de prendre un petit flash qui sonne bien avec 8 Go...


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> N'empeche que si  Microsoft fait appel  au  même fournisseur que SONY


 C'est sûr que le Zune pourra mettre le feu dans les soirées 



gandalfkiller a dit:


> .... ou plutot ca me donne envie de prendre un petit flash qui sonne bien avec 8 Go...


J'ai de ces envies en ce moment :rose:  :style:

Black is beautyful :love:


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Septembre 2006)

ouais c'est fou  comme tu  peux voir le mal  partout laurent guillaume.... 
il ne faut pas maronner comme ca !  

Hum  je prefére qu'il  mette le feu plutot qu'il me fasse des rayure partout ou qu'il  choppe la jaunisse 

Un baladeur marron  c'est le summum du  bon  gout, tout comme les ajout de cuir sur les laptops ! 


Calme tes ardeurs 

www.idont.com

http://www.samsung.com/fr/products/portableaudio/pocket/fashion/yp_z5fzwxef.asp

gniark 

Toujours l'alternative !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est dur le manque d'amis ?

Pourquoi tu prends pas un de ces magnifiques lecteurs ? Tu devrais.

Et ensuite, tu vas converser de fa&#231;on positive (si tu peux) avec d'autres acheteurs &#224; qui tu pourras faire partager ton bonheur d'utilisateur.

Mais je suis un peu &#233;colo, alors arr&#234;tes de polluer la discussion sur l'ipod puisqu'on a bien compris que tu n'aimais pas. C'est plus la peine de nous le dire.
C'est dommage, je pense que si tu cherches tu dois trouver une housse marron pour un ipod nano.

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Comparatif photo entre iPod et Zune

http://www.jakeludington.com/zune/20061001_zune_and_ipod_photo_comparison.html


----------



## Pooley (2 Octobre 2006)

un gros frigo tout noir...

pas de quoi être fier chez cro$oft


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Comparatif photo entre iPod et Zune
> 
> http://www.jakeludington.com/zune/20061001_zune_and_ipod_photo_comparison.html



Y'a pas photo : c'est l'iPod que je préfère.


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Les photocopieuses ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient dans le temps..

Tout fout le camps ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les photocopieuses ne sont plus ce qu'elles &#233;taient dans le temps..
> 
> Tout fout le camps ...



Elles n'ont jamais vraiment bien march&#233; (voir Windows compar&#233; &#224; Mac OS).


----------



## fredintosh (2 Octobre 2006)

Les fabricants de jeans vont devoir agrandir leurs poches pour le zune...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les photocopieuses ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient dans le temps..
> 
> Tout fout le camps ...


Ils se sont gourr&#233;s. La photocopie date de 2001 et de l'iPod 1G.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ils se sont gourr&#233;s. La photocopie date de 2001 et de l'iPod 1G.


Les briques datent de bien longtemps avant 2001 












Bient&#244;t le zune maxi, aka le parpaing ?? :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Groumpff (12 Octobre 2006)

Pourquoi M$ doit entrer sur ce march&#233; ?

La diff&#233;rence entre maintenant et avant c'est que si Apple sort un iphone, il vont raffler le march&#233; &#233;norme des sonneries &#224; une vitesse ph&#233;nom&#233;nale (il y avait des rumeurs sur le fait de mixer sa propre sonnerie !) ...

donc rentabilit&#233; de itunes store !

Il vont bient&#244;t lancer la vente de film &#224; un niveau mondial !

donc rentabilit&#233; de itunes store !

Si contrairement &#224; maintenant avec la musique, itunes store devient r&#233;ellement b&#233;n&#233;ficiaire, pourquoi Apple chercherait &#224; faire de la marge sur ipod en cas de concurrence avec un hypoth&#233;tique ipod killer ?

Si Apple veut juste vendre &#224; prix coutant le ipod, je vois pas qui pourrait suivre financi&#232;rement ? (A part M$ mais avec de lourdes pertes !!!)

Je pense pas qu'on vient &#224; la consommation en ligne de m&#233;dias par le store mais par le lecteur associ&#233; ! donc si Apple par la rentabilit&#233; de son store baisse le prix de l'ipod ou du futur iTV ou du iphone &#224; un point tel que la concurrence (qui n'a pas de rentabilit&#233; au niveau d'un store) ne peut s'aligner ...

... et bien &#231;a fait un beau cercle vertueux pour Apple qui gagne plein de tunes avec itunes store et s'assure de sa pr&#233;dominance du fait des ventes massives de ipod qui est le moins cher du march&#233; !

Si on couple &#224; cette domination Fairplay, M$ ne contr&#244;le "plus rien" de l'aspect d&#233;tente li&#233; &#224; l'utilisation d'un ordi !

Vous en pensez quoi ?

En r&#233;sum&#233; pour moi le point critique c'est le fric d&#233;gag&#233; du store et pas celui issu des ventes d'ipod afin de passer &#224; un syst&#232;me de march&#233; semblable aux consoles de jeux !


----------



## Manu (17 Octobre 2006)

Groumpff,

Je crois que tu as tord de séparer l'iPod du store. Les deux vont ensemble puisque si tu achètes sur le store c'est pour ton iPod. C'est justement ce qui rend le couple iPod-ITMS assez redoutable vis à vis de la concurrence.
En gros plus on achète des iPods, plus on achète sur l'ITMS vice et versa.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> Groumpff,
> 
> Je crois que tu as tord de s&#233;parer l'iPod du store. Les deux vont ensemble puisque si tu ach&#232;tes sur le store c'est pour ton iPod. C'est justement ce qui rend le couple iPod-ITMS assez redoutable vis &#224; vis de la concurrence.
> En gros plus on ach&#232;te des iPods, plus on ach&#232;te sur l'ITMS vice et versa.


 
Je partage &#224; moiti&#233; ton avis, mais j'insisterais plut&#244;t sur le fait que ce couple iPod-iTS, n'est en fait pas compl&#232;tement scell&#233; et li&#233;. Et que l'un (l'iPod) peu vivre sans l'autre (l'iTS). 

L'achat d'un iPod n'implique pas que l'on doive se procurer sa musique sur l'iTS, du moment que les CD audio sont encore en vente (et pour quelques ann&#233;es encore). Sans parler des magasins de musique en ligne, proposant de la musique sans DRM. Ils sont certes m&#233;connus, mais ils existent...

A l'oppos&#233;, c'est un peu tir&#233; par les cheveux certes, mais on peut imaginer s'acheter des morceaux sur l'iTS, sans pour autant avoir un iPod en sa possession. La musique est &#233;coutable via son ordinateur, sur les enceintes du salon par exemple... et gravable. Et m&#234;me r&#233;importable sur un baladeur concurrent.

C'est donc tr&#232;s fort de la part d'Apple, comme tu le disais, mais &#231;a n'est pas de la vente li&#233;e, il est donc tr&#232;s difficile d'attaquer Apple sur ce business.


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je partage à moitié ton avis, mais j'insisterais plutôt sur le fait que ce couple iPod-iTS, n'est en fait pas complètement scellé et lié. Et que l'un (l'iPod) peu vivre sans l'autre (l'iTS).
> 
> L'achat d'un iPod n'implique pas que l'on doive se procurer sa musique sur l'iTS, du moment que les CD audio sont encore en vente (et pour quelques années encore). Sans parler des magasins de musique en ligne, proposant de la musique sans DRM. Ils sont certes méconnus, mais ils existent...
> 
> ...



Si on aurait pu l'attaquer sur l'interoperabilité, ou sur la non disponiilité de licence d'utilisation du drm d'apple. C'est bien pour ça qu'apple a proférer des menaces envers la france lors des débats sur la dadvsi. C'est une des raisons qui fait que je n'ai jamais acheter de musique drmisé, et que je n'en acheterais jamais. Et si j'ose dire encore mois chez l'iTS.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Si on aurait pu l'attaquer sur l'interoperabilité, ou sur la non disponiilité de licence d'utilisation du drm d'apple. C'est bien pour ça qu'apple a proférer des menaces envers la france lors des débats sur la dadvsi. C'est une des raisons qui fait que je n'ai jamais acheter de musique drmisé, et que je n'en acheterais jamais. Et si j'ose dire encore mois chez l'iTS.


 
ça c'est une autre question et les DRM n'ont pas pour seul acteur Apple.


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça c'est une autre question et les DRM n'ont pas pour seul acteur Apple.



Certes, mais ce sont les seuls qui peuvent utiliser leurs propres drm. Tu prend le drm de MS, ou de Real player tu peux acheter une licences d'utilisation pour tes produits. Et de ce fait ton drm n'est pas totalement fermé a la concurence. Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le drm d'apple.

Bien sur, il y a toujours des manip possibles pour détourner les drm d'apple. Mais le jour où l'option gravure disparaitra d'itunes, tu sera obligé d'utiliser des outils pirates pour faire une simple copie de sauvearde(enfin dépend du paramètre du fichier).

Bref, de toute façont j'ai mes idées bien arrétés sur ce sujet


----------



## Manu (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je partage à moitié ton avis, mais j'insisterais plutôt sur le fait que ce couple iPod-iTS, n'est en fait pas complètement scellé et lié. Et que l'un (l'iPod) peu vivre sans l'autre (l'iTS).
> .....................................
> .



Certes. N'empêche que l'évolution de l'un va avec celui de l'autre. A chaque fois que l'ipod a évolué en contenu, l'iTS l'a fait aussi. La liaison à mon avis va plus loin que le simple achat. C'est également dans l'organisation.
Je m'explique; l'iTS sert à la fois à acheter le contenu et à l'organiser avant de l'emporter dans l'iPod. 
L'erreur que fait souvent la concurrence c'est d'essayer d'intégrer dans le lecteur des fonctions d'organisaion ou de gestion/partage.

Comme le dis si bien Jobs à qui l'on demandait ce qu'il pensait de la fonctionalité de zune de pouvoir partager sa musique en la transférant par wifi pour dit-on créer une communauté 'zune'. Il répond, il est mieux de partager avec une jeune fille les écouteurs de l'iPod en étant connecté par la longueur des écouteurs, situation plus intime que transférer sa musique et qu'une fois terminé voir la jeune fille s'en aller. 



En aparté, WebO, Ton link pour l'inde est mort?


----------



## huexley (17 Octobre 2006)

AHAH Apple se met à la mode Zune et vient de faire un truc super drôle avec les ipod video PC :love:

Merci Mackie


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> AHAH Apple se met à la mode Zune et vient de faire un truc super drôle avec les ipod video PC :love:
> 
> Merci Mackie



Heu... tu peux expliquer, là, parce que j'ai pas suivi...


----------



## huexley (17 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Heu... tu peux expliquer, là, parce que j'ai pas suivi...



Ben regarde les news


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Ben regarde les news



Ah, oui, merci, j'avais pas eu le temps de regarder.
En effet, ça la fout mal. Notez que ça ne touche que windows... Mais bon, les windowsiens, ils sont habitués aux virus, un de plus ou un de moins...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Certes, mais ce sont les seuls qui peuvent utiliser leurs propres drm. Tu prend le drm de MS, ou de Real player tu peux acheter une licences d'utilisation pour tes produits. Et de ce fait ton drm n'est pas totalement fermé a la concurence. Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le drm d'apple.
> 
> Bien sur, il y a toujours des manip possibles pour détourner les drm d'apple. Mais le jour où l'option gravure disparaitra d'itunes, tu sera obligé d'utiliser des outils pirates pour faire une simple copie de sauvearde(enfin dépend du paramètre du fichier).
> 
> Bref, de toute façont j'ai mes idées bien arrétés sur ce sujet



c'est un choix politique, ils veulent faire un système homogène (comme le mac) et sont avant tout des vendeurs de matos (comme le mac) donc je vois pas au nom de quoi on attaquerai apple sur le fait qu'ils ouvrent pas leur DRM, si ils les ouvrent, plus aucun ipod se vendra quasiement... c'est pour ça que manu n'a pas totalement tord 

je le ramene toujours au principe des consoles, on va pas attaquer sony ou nintendo parce que les jeux sony vont pas sur la console nintendo et vice versa ... non?

Par contre si on avait plein de balladeur qui offrait que une seul lecture de DRM (le wma par exemple au hasard  ) ben la on pourrait raler, car on serait obligé de passer par un système forcement microsoft pour lire de la musique virgin par exemple, c'est de la vente lié par contre et punissable (enfin je pense, le droit et moi on es pas trés copain  )


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2006)

Salut.



jeromemac a dit:


> c'est un choix politique, ils veulent faire un système homogène (comme le mac) et sont avant tout des vendeurs de matos (comme le mac) donc je vois pas au nom de quoi on attaquerai apple sur le fait qu'ils ouvrent pas leur DRM


De toute façon, on leur a pas demandé leur avis  

@+
iota


----------



## trevise (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ai toujours pens&#233; que la fonction wi-fi &#233;tait inutile sur un balladeur, il semble que je ne suis pas le seul

Surtout vu la fa&#231;on dont &#231;a va fonctionner sur le Zune...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Octobre 2006)

Pour le wifi Microsoft j'en vois pas l'utilité. On échange un morceau pour l'écouter 3 fois, c'est presque ridicule.

Par contre une connexion wifi pour les mise à jour d'un ipod ou pour communiquer vers un itvbidule, pourquoi pas.

De toute manière Microsoft ne fait pas mieux que les concurrents actuels de l'ipod. Sauf pour le wifi et le marron  , il n'y a pas photo entre un zen et un zune.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Tarul (27 Octobre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Pour le wifi Microsoft j'en vois pas l'utilité. On échange un morceau pour l'écouter 3 fois, c'est presque ridicule.
> 
> Par contre une connexion wifi pour les mise à jour d'un ipod ou pour communiquer vers un itvbidule, pourquoi pas.
> 
> ...



ils ne peuvent décement pas proposer un partage total et illimité des morceaux transmis en wifi, sinon ils auraients sur le dos les major. Ces derniers n'acceteraient jamais qu'un tel partage sois possible, surtout qu'il sera plus difficile a suivre. tient je ne serais pas étonne qu'il y est des hack faisant sauter cette limitation.


----------



## Max London (28 Octobre 2006)

Une petite question:
Le Wi-Fi sur le Zune, ce sera quel norme? Donc quel débit? Du 802.11g?
Et quel est l'avantage par rapport à du BlueTooth, l'alimentation, la vitesse?  Parce que je ne connait aucun téléphone portable qui propose du WiFi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Une petite question:
> Le Wi-Fi sur le Zune, ce sera quel norme? Donc quel d&#233;bit? Du 802.11g?
> Et quel est l'avantage par rapport &#224; du BlueTooth, l'alimentation, la vitesse?  Parce que je ne connait aucun t&#233;l&#233;phone portable qui propose du WiFi.



g s&#251;rement. Parce que le b, &#231;a ferait ridicule (c'est vieux &#231;a).


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2006)

Le Zune arrive avec cinq pubs... Une autre info int&#233;ressante: on apprend que 58% des possesseurs d'iPod pourraient passer au Zune... Mais rassurez-vous, Steve Jobs n'en a pas peur... ce qui est corrobor&#233; par un cabinet de recherche.

Ce d'autant plus qu'il va falloir peut-&#234;tre attendre fin 2007, voire 2008 pour avoir acc&#232;s au Zune en Europe.


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le Zune arrive avec cinq pubs... Une autre info intéressante: on apprend que 58% des possesseurs d'iPod pourraient passer au Zune... Mais rassurez-vous, Steve Jobs n'en a pas peur... ce qui est corroboré par un cabinet de recherche.
> 
> Ce d'autant plus qu'il va falloir peut-être attendre fin 2007, voire 2008 pour avoir accès au Zune en Europe.



merci pour ce récapitulatif. 

personnellement, je ne prendrais pas d'autre lecteur mp3 tant que mon ipod marche, après je verrai ce qu'il y aura sur le marché. 
Une chose est sur, le zune ne m'attire vraiment pas du tout.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Novembre 2006)

les pubs :afraid:

Ils sont sponsoris&#233;s par tranxen ou quoi ??!?!  :hein:


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le Zune arrive avec cinq pubs...[/URL].


Surprenant, dans aucune des pubs le nom de Microsoft n'apparaît.  
C'est pour éviter de flinguer le produit ?  

Mauvaise plaisanterie mise à part, une chose me choque dans ces pubs (surtout la première), c'est le côté communication. Ils ont tous des casques sur la tête et pourtant n'arrêtent pas de causer entre eux (j'adore le couple qui se dit plein de mots d'amours, alors que chacun à son Zune de scotché aux oreilles :rateau: :love: ). Pourtant, tout le monde sait bien que les "walkman" sont des produits "anti-sociaux" qui "tuent" la communication. Ça me fait bien rire, même si je comprends qu'ils veulent axer leur campagne sur l'aspect "échange" que permet le Zune.


----------



## Warflo (2 Novembre 2006)

Mon dieu ces pubs
Avant que le fait d'échanger de la musique soit interressant, il faudrat que le Zune acquiert une sacré part de marché


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2006)

... voici l'email que je viens de recevoir. Je précise que je n'ai nulle part demandé d'infos sur le Zune...



> Zune is almost here. So, thanks for registering to learn more.
> Hope you enjoyed what we have shown so far. We have a lot more
> going on.
> 
> ...



L'email expéditeur est: zunenewsletter@email.microsoft.com


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pourtant, tout le monde sait bien que les "walkman" sont des produits "anti-sociaux" qui "tuent" la communication. Ça me fait bien rire, même si je comprends qu'ils veulent axer leur campagne sur l'aspect "échange" que permet le Zune.



Promène toi au boulot avec un nouveau Shuffle "pincé" à côté du badge d'identification, tu verras l'outil social qu'il peut-être. 

"C'est quoi ton nouveau badge ?"
"Je peux le voir de plus près ?"
"1 Go dans ce truc ?"
....


----------



## Cricri (5 Novembre 2006)

Il a l'air bien ce ZUNE

Critique
http://tinyurl.com/ylpqbs

Videos
http://tinyurl.com/yktcvj 

http://www.zunescene.com/

http://tinyurl.com/ygag23

Quelques images
http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/thegallery/category/C19/

Une petite analyse
http://scobleizer.com/2006/10/26/my-thoughts-about-zune-vs-ipod/


----------



## fredintosh (5 Novembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Il a l'air bien ce ZUNE


Ne t'emballe pas, il ne sera pas compatible avec ton Mac.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Novembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai bien aim&#233; la langue de bois du mec de Crimosoft® sur la qualit&#233; des &#233;couteurs du Zune  


Sinon rien de bien specteaculaire: plus gros et moins d'autonomie, en voil&#224; des supers fonctionnalit&#233;s


----------



## fredintosh (5 Novembre 2006)

Il devrait suffire qu'Apple sorte avant No&#235;l un iPod video &#233;cran large, tactile, plus fin que le Zune (pas difficile), et avec une meilleure autonomie que le Zune, pour que le Zune soit mort-n&#233;.

Je verrais bien la gamme suivante :
- iPod shuffle
- iPod nano
- iPod actuel conserv&#233; quelque temps, mais prix ramen&#233; &#224; 200 $ (il para&#238;t qu'Apple peut se le permettre), pour concurrencer le Zune par le bas
- iPod vid&#233;o &#233;cran large, 300$, pour concurrencer le Zune par le haut
+ iPhone(s)

Le Zune aurait bien du mal &#224; exister dans tout &#231;a.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Novembre 2006)

Microchiotte annonce une autonomie de 14h, l&#224; o&#249; l'iPod tient 24h (et test&#233


----------



## huexley (5 Novembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Microchiotte annonce une autonomie de 14h, là où l'iPod tient 24h (et testé)



Pour ma part je ne sais toujours pas quoi prendre pour remplacer mon nano :hein: le Sandisk me plait pas du tout, le Zune et sympa, mais trop gros et l'interface bien que joli est d'un compliqué  Le Shuffle m'attire bien mais j'aime bien un petit ecran... On verra le iPod 6g


----------



## SirG (5 Novembre 2006)

Logique de voir le baladeur de Microsoft plus équipé, car plus récent. Mais je ne comprends pas la limitation annoncée aux seuls utilisateurs de Windows, même si le marché des ordinateurs est nettement en faveur de l'OS de Microsoft.

Sinon, je rejoins les dires de fredintosh et j'attends vraiment que les gars de chez Apple sortent un iPhone et pourquoi pas, alors qu'on voit de plus en plus de voitures compatibles iPod (la nouvelle gamme Honda, le prototype Twingo sport), iCar, un autoradio basé sur iTunes.:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Logique de voir le baladeur de Microsoft plus équipé, car plus récent. Mais je ne comprends pas la limitation annoncée aux seuls utilisateurs de Windows, même si le marché des ordinateurs est nettement en faveur de l'OS de Microsoft.
> //c'était comme ça au début des ipod. Sans MS souhaite faire un effet halo à leur souhaite.
> 
> 
> Sinon, je rejoins les dires de fredintosh et j'attends vraiment que les gars de chez Apple sortent un iPhone et pourquoi pas, alors qu'on voit de plus en plus de voitures compatibles iPod (la nouvelle gamme Honda, le prototype Twingo sport), iCar, un autoradio basé sur iTunes.:rateau:



Moi aussi je suis curieux de connaitre la réplique.


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2006)

Comparatif de taille:


----------



## Pooley (6 Novembre 2006)

z'auraient du mettre un shuffle aussi


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Comparatif de taille:



le machin qui est au fond,c'est le zune? Il faut vraiment moche sur la photo, je trouve.:mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Novembre 2006)

Va falloir revoir les tailles des poches des jeans


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Va falloir revoir les tailles des poches des jeans



Pas très écolo. tout ça


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

tient Zdnet dit "seule les maso ach&#232;teront le Zune."  

source : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-64834-microsoft-zune-incompatible-playsforsure.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tient Zdnet dit "seule les maso achèteront le Zune."
> 
> source : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-64834-microsoft-zune-incompatible-playsforsure.html


Effectivement. Tous ceux qui ont acheté des milliers de morceaux au format PlayForSure voudront sûrement pouvoir les lire sur le Zune. S'ils ne peuvent pas, ils n'achèteront pas de Zune. C'est un peu trop tard pour vouloir imiter Apple à ce point là. Sorry Bill.


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

Ben pourquoi ? On ne perd pas tous ses morceaux achetes a chaque nouvelle installation de Windows ?


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ? On ne perd pas tous ses morceaux achetes a chaque nouvelle installation de Windows ?



il y a une méthode pour sauvegarder tes licences mais :

-faut le savoir avant de formatter
-faut savoir le remettre corectement
-et ne pas changer d'hardware entre temps. car le cryptage se base sur ta configuration physique
-et  c'est pas fiable.


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

C'est balot...


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est balot...


comme tu dit, mais en cherchant sur les blog, tu verras que ce n'est pas rare pour les malheureux a qui c'est arrivé. C'est comme mes parents qui ne pouvaient plus reactivé windows ce week end(cf mon blog pour l'histoire complète). C'est pour ce genre de chose que je déteste tout ce qui est drm et qui ressemble a une activation online. C'est des raison que j'essaie personellement de me débarraser de windows. [HS:Mais bon comme .Net a fait son chemin en entreprise, je ne peux pas me permettre de fermer cette portes. ]

J'ai beau avoir un ipod, je n'ai pas acheter de morceau sur l'IS. Je préfère eMusic ou ripper mes cd audio.


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

Ouais. J'avoue que j'ai du mal a resister a acheter sur iTMS : c'est vraiment bien fait. Mais je finis toujours pas le regretter, meme si au moins je n'ai jamais rien perdu en un an et transfert sur 3 ordis successifs...


----------



## Cricri (9 Novembre 2006)

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/11577/#


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/11577/#


Je l'ai toujours dit : aux chiottes le Zune !


----------



## huexley (9 Novembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/11577/#




C'est les m&#234;mes analystes qui ont dit que l'iPod allait &#234;tre un flop ? Tout comme OS X ? Que Apple allait mourrir ? Qu'on verrait des tas de virus arriver sur Mac ?

:sleep: Leurs avis sont int&#233;ressant seulement quand ils nous arrangent ?

Concernant le Playtruc l&#224; ce sera sympa quand il sera crac hmm


----------



## Cricri (9 Novembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> C'est les mêmes analystes qui ont dit que l'iPod allait être un flop ? Tout comme OS X ? Que Apple allait mourrir ? Qu'on verrait des tas de virus arriver sur Mac ?
> 
> :sleep: Leurs avis sont intéressant seulement quand ils nous arrangent ?
> 
> Concernant le Playtruc là ce sera sympa quand il sera crac hmm



Non, non, on parle de la photo ! LOL


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a n'arrive qu'avec Microsoft


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ça n'arrive qu'avec Microsoft


mdr! il faut fort sur ce coups là.


----------



## Cricri (15 Novembre 2006)

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/11631


----------



## fredintosh (15 Novembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/11631



  
Si tous les médias font un comparatif iPod/Zune aussi favorable à Apple, le Zune va être un sacré flop !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si tous les médias font un comparatif iPod/Zune aussi favorable à Apple, le Zune va être un sacré flop !


En tout cas, ça ne s'est pas bousculé au portillon le premier jour pour l'acheter, ce qui ne signifie pas obligatoirement qu'il va faire un bide.


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> En tout cas, ça ne s'est pas bousculé au portillon le premier jour pour l'acheter, ce qui ne signifie pas obligatoirement qu'il va faire un bide.



non, c'est vrai que cela peut ne pas faire un bide, mais les problèmes semblent se rajouter petit à petit :
-label qui ne veulent pas du partage de la musique en wifi
-incompatibilité avec vista(du moins pour l'instant, mais bon ca ne le fait pas quand même)
-impossibilité de réutilisées ces musiques achetées sur msn music sur son zune(Ah la beauté des DRM. on voit tout de suite les effets pervers de ce genre de technos)


ca commence à faire beaucoup,non?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si tous les m&#233;dias font un comparatif iPod/Zune aussi favorable &#224; Apple, le Zune va &#234;tre un sacr&#233; flop !



Oui, tout le monde tape sur le Zune. Le Zune est presque inutilisable en l'&#233;tat: incompatible avec Vista, incompatibilit&#233; avec PlayForSure et les DRM de Microsoft (!), il est gros, brun et pas fun pour l'instant... il n'emp&#234;che, &#231;a n'est pas pour autant que l'on peut pr&#233;dire un flop. On sait tous que Microsoft a de la ressource financi&#232;re, et est pr&#234;t &#224; vendre son baladeur &#224; perte, voire &#224; le donner pour qu'il soit pr&#233;sent partout. Rappelez-vous le prix de la XBox &#224; son lancement, et quelques mois apr&#232;s. &#199;a n'est pas parce qu'un produit est mauvais qu'il ne va pas se vendre. Un exemple: Windows.


----------



## iBapt (15 Novembre 2006)

Pendant que les premiers acheteurs de Zune rencontrent des problèmes... la *propagande* commence déjà... :mouais:    :hein::hein: 

...NBC compare le Zune avec l'iPod 4G N&B et l'iPod Mini, les américains sont vraiment les rois de la désinformation....    :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (15 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Pendant que les premiers acheteurs de Zune rencontrent des probl&#232;mes... la *propagande* commence d&#233;j&#224;... :mouais:    :hein::hein:
> 
> ...NBC compare le Zune avec l'iPod 4G N&B et l'iPod Mini, les am&#233;ricains sont vraiment les rois de la d&#233;sinformation....    :rateau: :rateau:



C'est vraiment &#224; gerber, ces proc&#233;d&#233;s.
En tous cas, cela prouve une chose, c'est que Microsoft (qui visiblement est le sponsor de cette &#233;mission  ) n'a pas suffisamment confiance en son Zune pour le faire comparer &#224; la gamme actuelle d'iPods. :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2006)

Microsoft a fait un grand pas vers le consommateur aujourd'hui : ce n'est plus 3 fois et dans un laps de temps de 3 jours que l'on peut &#233;couter un titre &#233;chang&#233; en wifi entre zunes mais...

5 fois et 5 jours... grand pas je vous dit 

(source : ratatium)


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Résumé: iPod contre Zune


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait quand meme pas mal de place perdu  (c.f. l'image  )


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

:sleep: La pochette en plein écran... c'est une réelle avancée technologique ... rien à redire...


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> -impossibilité de réutiliser ses musiques achetées sur msn music sur son zune(Ah la beauté des DRM. on voit tout de suite les effets pervers de ce genre de technos)



Microsoft fait honte aux DRM ! :rateau:  
Vive les DRM Apple !


----------



## fredintosh (16 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Résumé: iPod contre Zune



Il aurait pu rajouter dans le comparatif :
Vous voulez un baladeur qui tient vraiment dans votre poche : iPod.


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

Je vais me faire frapper je le sent, mais disons que j'aime Apple, j'adore Apple même : 

Comme dirait Chirac : "Mangez des Pommes !" 

Mais bon, dans l'immédiat, j'ai vu le Samsung k5 que je trouve plutôt joli, avec des haut parleurs intégrés qui ont une puissance résonnable (testé chez boulanger :rateau: ) malheureusement 1Go de mémoire  , écran tactile, beau design







Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Qu'en pensez vous ?


Ça me fait plus penser à un radio réveil qu'à un baladeur.

Si gros, pour si peu de musique...:mouais:

_(ils auraient quand même pu nettoyer leur modèle et la table, pour prendre leur photo  )_


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

A mais t'inquiète l'enceinte se repli derriere lorsqu'on n'utilise pas les haut parleur, par contre il n'est pas beaucoup plus grand qu'un iPod ...

Bon si j'arrive a m'en procurer un je ferai un comparatif avec un nano


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> (...)
> -impossibilit&#233; de r&#233;utilis&#233;es ces musiques achet&#233;es sur msn music sur son zune(Ah la beaut&#233; des DRM. on voit tout de suite les effets pervers de ce genre de technos)



Par contre je lis un peu partout que zune peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer les musiques achet&#233;es sur itunes... Comment &#231;a marche? C'est une conversion de fichiers ou l'utilisateur a le droit de t&#233;l&#233;charger les &#233;quivalents chez Microsoft?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> A mais t'inquiète l'enceinte se repli derriere lorsqu'on n'utilise pas les haut parleur


J'avais compris, mais ça fait quand même double épaisseur au final, juste pour 1Go de mémoire. :rateau:


----------



## Groumpff (16 Novembre 2006)

zune récupère les mp3 et l'AAC .... non protégé uniquement  bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Groumpff a dit:


> zune récupère les mp3 et l'AAC .... non protégé uniquement  bien sûr



Ah oui mais non :



			
				lalibre.be a dit:
			
		

> Le site qui veut séduire les habitués de l'iPod, précise que " _le logiciel Zune peut automatiquement importer vos fichiers musicaux existants, dont ceux venant d'iTunes_ " (le site de téléchargement destiné à l'iPod).


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2006)

Je crois qu'il s'agit de la m&#233;prise habituelle des m&#233;dias, et des autres, de confondre le logiciel iTunes et la plateforme de t&#233;l&#233;chargement iTunesStore.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois qu'il s'agit de la méprise habituelle des médias, et des autres, de confondre le logiciel iTunes et la plateforme de téléchargement iTunesStore.



Groumpff et toi avez raison, c'est juste le logiciel qui récupère les fichiers compatibles (mp3 et wma) dans la bibliothèque iTunes. Donc tant pis pour les fichiers avec DRM.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je vais me faire frapper je le sent, mais disons que j'aime Apple, j'adore Apple même :
> 
> Comme dirait Chirac : "Mangez des Pommes !"
> 
> ...




Tu as vu le prix des 1 GO ?


----------



## jphg (16 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Samsung k5 que je trouve plutôt joli, avec des haut parleurs intégrés qui ont une puissance raisonnable
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



euh, ben que ça va être la fête dans le métro, genre du rap lourdingue sur la ligne 4
Cela dit, ça devrait être un peu plus supportable qu'avec les téléphones avec HP intégrés, qui, eux, font "pschispschipschipschipschirooooopschipshcipschi"
relou, j'te dis


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> euh, ben que ça va être la fête dans le métro, genre du rap lourdingue sur la ligne 4
> Cela dit, ça devrait être un peu plus supportable qu'avec les téléphones avec HP intégrés, qui, eux, font "pschispschipschipschipschirooooopschipshcipschi"
> relou, j'te dis




En tout cas, X raisons pour moi de ne pas être d'accord avec toi :

- La premiere : je n'écoute pas de rap 
- La seconde : je prends pas le métro, mais ma voiture
- La 3ème : mon téléphone avec hp intégrés ne fait pas  "pschispschipschipschipschirooooopschipshcipschi"
- La 4ème euhh c'est juste histoire de ne pas avoir a tringbaler des oreillettes a chaque fois que je sors.

Pis aussi pour me la pêter avec le dernier CD de franck mickael :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Test du Zune sur Arstechnica


----------



## Ax6 (17 Novembre 2006)

Est-il possible que iTune soit en opensource ?

Mais de qui se moque t'on ?  

Encore une fois, M$ copie Apple, mais bien entendu ils oublient que derri&#232;re, Apple &#224; un avantage : le marketing ! ( et accessoirement la fiabilit&#233; )


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce que il est moche ce Zune ! :s
On dirait un vieux PDA !


----------



## jphg (22 Novembre 2006)

GNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!

LA NOUVELLE PUB IPOD SHUFFLE !!!!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 






(pas tout à fait le bon thread, mais il fallait que je m'exprime)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> GNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!
> 
> LA NOUVELLE PUB IPOD SHUFFLE !!!!!
> 
> ...


C'est quand même autre chose que les pubs du Zune !


----------



## Ax6 (23 Novembre 2006)

Comment elle est trop bien faite ste pub, j'adore, ca me donnerai presqu'envis de l'acheter ce shuffle


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

Et si on restait dans le sujet... 

... m&#234;me si est encore bien trop t&#244;t, le Zune ne d&#233;cha&#238;ne pas les passions pour l'instant... Faut dire, c'est tout juste si on peut &#233;couter de la musique avec.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et si on restait dans le sujet...
> 
> ... m&#234;me si est encore bien trop t&#244;t, le Zune ne d&#233;cha&#238;ne pas les passions pour l'instant... Faut dire, c'est tout juste si on peut &#233;couter de la musique avec.


Et puis, le fait que les morceaux au format WMA prot&#233;g&#233; (ceux qu'on trouve chez Fnac Music, Virgin Mega, etc. ... bref partout sauf sur iTunes) - un format et un DRM Microsoft, rappelons-le - ne soient pas lisibles en l'&#233;tat sur le Zune doit en refroidir plus d'un. Je pense que l&#224; Microsoft commet une grosse erreur. C'est un peu comme si, &#224; la sortie de Mac OS X, Apple avait dit "Voici notre nouvel OS &#224; base d'Unix. Vous pourrez utiliser les applications con&#231;ues pour lui. Quant aux anciennes non adapt&#233;es, vous pouvez les oublier". En faisant comme &#231;a, Mac OS X n'aurait s&#251;rement pas &#233;t&#233; aussi rapidement adopt&#233; par la communaut&#233; des utilisateurs de Mac.


----------



## Tarul (24 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et puis, le fait que les morceaux au format WMA protégé (ceux qu'on trouve chez Fnac Music, Virgin Mega, etc. ... bref partout sauf sur iTunes) - un format et un DRM Microsoft, rappelons-le - ne soient pas lisibles en l'état sur le Zune doit en refroidir plus d'un. Je pense que là Microsoft commet une grosse erreur. C'est un peu comme si, à la sortie de Mac OS X, Apple avait dit "Voici notre nouvel OS à base d'Unix. Vous pourrez utiliser les applications conçues pour lui. Quant aux anciennes non adaptées, vous pouvez les oublier". En faisant comme ça, Mac OS X n'aurait sûrement pas été aussi rapidement adopté par la communauté des utilisateurs de Mac.



pas moins 

je rajouterais aussi que les fonctionnalités wifi qui sont plus ou moins bridés par les majors, qui fait que cette fonctionalité sert à rien. le soft on dirait un itunes mais en moins bien(avis subjectif), le noir pour la musique me file le cafard.


----------



## Lizandre (24 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a pol&#233;mique dur sur les forums d'ArsTechinca &#224; propos de la revue du Zune : beaucoup de lecteurs ont trouv&#233; la note sur&#233;valu&#233;e
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/174096756/m/899000302831?r=899000302831


----------



## jphg (25 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Mais de qui se moque t'on ?
> 
> Encore une fois, M$ copie Apple, mais bien entendu ils oublient que derri&#232;re, Apple &#224; un avantage : le marketing ! ( et accessoirement la fiabilit&#233; )



d'acc avec toi
mais aussi je me dis la chose suivante : quand on pose un fondamental (une ergonomie fondamentale, comme par exemple, je sais pas, la visualisation de dossiers sur le bureau sous la forme d'icones), ben les suivants (les mecs qui souhaitent eux aussi tirer un profit du march&#233; dans lequel le [geste] fondamental est pos&#233, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'autre choix que de faire pareil et de suivre les habitudes d'utilisation&#8230;
cf la clickwheel aussi. (r&#233;elle clickwheel ou pas. mais en tout cas avec un bouton de validation central&#8230
non ?

&#231;a voudrait simplement dire que parfois/souvent Apple d&#233;gaine plus vite et vise plus juste !  :rateau: 

(pour le coup de la clickwheel-validation centrale, je ne connais pas l'historique&#8230; mais dans le genre il y a &#224; lire l'importance du centre de recherche de Xerox &#224; Palo Alto dans l'invention de bon nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments d'interface. cf wikipedia)


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

C'est dr&#244;le, le "Hello from Seattle" me fait penser &#224; un slogan utilis&#233; par Apple pour certaines de ses pubs...  le fameux "Say hello to..."


----------



## Groumpff (27 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est drôle, le "Hello from Seattle" me fait penser à un slogan utilisé par Apple pour certaines de ses pubs...  le fameux "Say hello to..."


 

Oui mais là ils ont encore rien compris !  

C'est simple : Say hello to iMac ! ..... on brise la froideur technologique de l'ordi en le personifiant et en mettant l'utilisateur en confiance en le faisant immédiatement participer .... bref on le rend actif dès les premières secondes !  

Hello from Seatle : ...... bein on s'en fout ! :sick:


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est bon ils ont hack&#233; le Zune...


C'est ridicule quand tu vois comment on peut contourner la limitation des fichiers envoy&#233;s par Wifi...(comme si microsoft avait fait expr&#232;s de limiter pour rester dans le l&#233;gal mais de donner facilement la possibilit&#233; de contourner cette limitation   )


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2006)

Ça serait drôle que grace à ça, les majors fassent pressions sur Microsoft et qu'ils sont obligés de retirer le Zune de la vente. :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Ça serait drôle que grace à ça, les majors fassent pressions sur Microsoft et qu'ils sont obligés de retirer le Zune de la vente. :rateau:


   

N'emp&#234;che quand dans quelque temps il y aura un nouveau firmware non officiel pour le Zune qui permettra de s'&#233;changer des fichiers sans limite (le firmware non officiel ne mettra pas les DRM) &#231;a risque d'arriver.


Je ne me base &#233;videmment sur rien de concret (ou m&#234;me de pas concret) pour parler de cet hypoth&#233;tique firmware, mais &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerai pas trop...


----------



## ficelle (27 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> N'empêche quand dans quelque temps il y aura un nouveau firmware non officiel pour le Zune qui permettra de s'échanger des fichiers sans limite (le firmware non officiel ne mettra pas les DRM) ça risque d'arriver.



et un nouveau firmware officiel qui blindera encore plus la sécu de la drm maison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Test concluant !     

Un résumé de l'article en Français


----------



## Tarul (28 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> N'empêche quand dans quelque temps il y aura un nouveau firmware non officiel pour le Zune qui permettra de s'échanger des fichiers sans limite (le firmware non officiel ne mettra pas les DRM) ça risque d'arriver.
> 
> 
> Je ne me base évidemment sur rien de concret (ou même de pas concret) pour parler de cet hypothétique firmware, mais ça ne m'étonnerai pas trop...





ficelle a dit:


> et un nouveau firmware officiel qui blindera encore plus la sécu de la drm maison



sans compter que le prochain firmware desactivera le wifi.


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Novembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> et un nouveau firmware officiel qui blindera encore plus la sécu de la drm maison


Ouais dans 4 - 5 ans le prochain firmware  (sans compter 1 an de retard en plus biensur)


----------



## desertea (28 Novembre 2006)

Il est clair que Microsoft a du mettre nombres de sécurités pour assouvir les majors.
Cependant, à l'inverse, si Microsoft veut que son baladeur arrose le marché, il ne faut pas que les contraintes, soient trop élevées.

Il peut y avoir également une stratégie sous marine. Comme Sony a fait avec sa PS2, qui grace au piratage s'est rependue comme une trainée de poudre. (Nintendo et ses cartouches en a bien souffert)

L'iPod a tellement d'avance, que pour espérer l'inquiéter, les méthodes les plus "basses" ne sont pas à écarter.


----------



## duracel (29 Novembre 2006)

Le Zune demarre du tonnerre de brest.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Le Zune demarre du tonnerre de brest.


Brillante analyse qui résume bien le problème.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

En meme temps quand on n'est pas tres creatif au point de vue conception et originalite, faut bien se preparer a la critique cinglante... La pale copie ne paie pas toujours


----------



## two (29 Novembre 2006)

le zune d&#233;ja crack&#233;


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

A prendre l'utilisateur pour un debile plutot que de le responsabiliser, voila a quoi on en arrive... hehe


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a devient vraiment portnawak microsoft...
"re-issue, re-issue-re-package !!! "
 comme dirais les Smiths   :king: :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux aussi aller voir dans le thread sur Vista :love: c'est dans le meme esprit  (deja rien que le nombre de versions  )

Faut de tout pour faire l'informatique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

Steve doit bien se marrer (et il y a de quoi). 

EDIT : je dirai m&#234;me plus : c'est la crise de rire g&#233;n&#233;rale &#224; Cupertino. Ils sont tous sous les tables.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

ah t'es de l&#224;-bas mon canard ?   en tout cas j'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura proc&#232;s pour plagiat !!!
et encore un peu de (I)thunes  pour Steve :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> *ah t'es de l&#224;-bas mon canard ? *  en tout cas j'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura proc&#232;s pour plagiat !!!
> et encore un peu de (I)thunes  pour Steve :love:


Non. Mais j'imagine.   
Proc&#232;s pour plagiat ? Pas pour les histoires de craquage du baladeur d&#232;s sa sortie en tout cas.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2006)

Le Zune est loin d'&#234;tre parfait et de susciter l'enthousiasme. De l&#224; &#224; d&#233;j&#224; l'enterrer, c'est oublier les moyens que Microsoft a &#224; sa disposition.

Et &#224; esp&#233;rer que les ing&#233;nieurs d'Apple ne regarde pas cela en se bidonnant et en se tapant sur les cuisses... Certains se sont cass&#233;s les dents comme &#231;a.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le Zune est loin d'être parfait et de susciter l'enthousiasme. De là à déjà l'enterrer, c'est oublier les moyens que Microsoft a à sa disposition.
> 
> Et à espérer que les ingénieurs d'Apple ne regarde pas cela en se bidonnant et en se tapant sur les cuisses... Certains se sont cassés les dents comme ça.


On ne l'enterre pas, même si l'affaire est mal engagée. Mais avoue que c'est comique. Non ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> On ne l'enterre pas, même si l'affaire est mal engagée. Mais avoue que c'est comique. Non ?



Mal engagée? C'est un peu tôt pour tirer des conclusions. Voici un peu de lecture.

Et comique? Pas vraiment non plus. M'enfin, si ça peut faire rire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mal engagée? C'est un peu tôt pour tirer des conclusions. Voici un peu de lecture.


Il me semble quand même que le démarrage de l'iPod a été moins laborieux que celui du Zune et que le principal reproche concernait le prix (et pas l'aspect technique), ce qui n'a pas empêché Apple d'en vendre par millions.
Cela dit, je suis d'accord qu'il faut rester méfiant vis-à-vis de Microsoft. Il peuvent corriger le tir très vite.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (29 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mal engagée? C'est un peu tôt pour tirer des conclusions. Voici un peu de lecture.
> 
> Et comique? Pas vraiment non plus. M'enfin, si ça peut faire rire...



Alors pour la modestie il faudra revenir   

macinside et .... WebOlivier assez satisfait, ils sont bon les hommes verts.

Moins loin on aurait trouvé les gamers qui se moquaient de la XBOX I, et peut être même que certains ont rigolé chez Sony. Aujourd'hui moins.

Microsoft a le zune. Les erreurs seront corrigées. Ils ont voulu parler fonction alors que le marché ne jure que par le style des ipod (voir le shuffle et ses ventes :love: :love: :love: ), on verra les prochaines versions.

Alors si Apple innove régulièrement et bien, oui le zune serra un échec, s'ils attendent que la courbe des ventes s'inverse, ce serra trop tard.

A bientôt  

Laurent


P.S. la solitude ça va WebO, pas trop dur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Alors si Apple innove r&#233;guli&#232;rement et bien, oui le zune serra un &#233;chec, s'ils attendent que la courbe des ventes s'inverse, ce serra trop tard.


Oui, l'occasion est belle pour Apple de montrer, si elle en est capable, sa totale sup&#233;riorit&#233; en la mati&#232;re... Parce que c'est vrai que l'iPod commence &#224; dater un peu maintenant...
Y a qu'&#224; voir l'effet nouveau shuffle: un nouveau style et &#231;a repart! 
Il en faudrait autant pour les autres mod&#232;les.
Sinon, pour revenir dans le sujet, il est vrai que si Microsoft doit frapper un grand coup, &#231;a sera sans doute avec un &#233;ventuel Zune 2... Vu comme c'est parti pour le premier mod&#232;le, y a bien des chances qu'il n'arrive m&#234;me jamais jusqu'en Europe.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

Le Zune semble mal parti... mais il est tout de même deuxième au classement des ventes. Avec une part de marché de déjà 8%. Ce qui n'est pas rien.

Aussi sur MacPlus.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le Zune semble mal parti... mais il est tout de même deuxième au classement des ventes. Avec une part de marché de déjà 8%. Ce qui n'est pas rien.



Attention, les chiffres on peur leur faire dire n'importe quoi :


> *Pendant la première semaine qui a suivi sa commercialisation*, le baladeur de Microsoft s'est permis de déloger SanDisk de la deuxième place des meilleures ventes de lecteurs MP3.



Mais d'après PC impact :


> Durant plusieurs jours après son lancement, le Zune a été placé dans le Top 10 des ventes sur Amazon. *Toutefois, ce nest désormais plus le cas* puisque le modèle noir est descendu jusquà la place 75 à lheure où nous écrivons ces lignes. Les modèles blanc et marron sont quant à eux beaucoup plus loin dans la liste, affichant de fait les préférences des acheteurs en matière de couleur (le choix du marron par Microsoft reste un mystère).



8% de parts de marché sur une première semaine de lancement, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, ce qui compte d'examiner, c'est sur un plus long terme, au moins quelques mois.


----------



## duracel (30 Novembre 2006)

Un Zune rose limit&#233; &#224; 100 exemplaires. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais d'apr&#232;s PC impact



Oui, mais Amazon n'est pas tout.  Les chiffres de vente globaux sont peut-&#234;tre plus r&#233;alistes.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Novembre 2006)

Ca donne quand même l'impression de ne pas être une franche réussite.

Sans coup de fouet, et on voit pas pourquoi il y en aurait un, la période de Noël va être pénible pour le Zune.

Et en plus les rares pauvres qui voulaient un marron ils peuvent être vert avec leur rose.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)

Déjà un nouveau baladeur pour accompagner le Zune? Avec un autre nom?

Suis d'avis que ça n'est pas en ayant une large gamme hétéroclite, que Microsoft arrivera à capter et focaliser l'attention du consommateur sur un seul produit phare.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Décembre 2006)

De toute manière Microsoft va faire du Microsoft.

Mais il suffit en janvier qu'Apple revoit le ipod et lance un iphone et l'actualité Zune sera un peu moins attractive pour la presse.

Début janvier révision de la gamme ipod, fin janvier résultats Apple avec le (petit) nombre d'ipod vendus et là ...   Zune qui ?

Microsoft a les moyens ou avait les moyens, mais sur le produit lui même, sur les choix discutables (nouveau DRM incompatible  ) ... il va falloir bien revoir la copie.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## fredintosh (5 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le Zune semble mal parti... mais il est tout de même deuxième au classement des ventes. Avec une part de marché de déjà 8%. Ce qui n'est pas rien.



Une seconde semaine plus difficile pour Zune.
Déjà plus que 5ème au classement des ventes, et une part de marché de 2,1 %...

Je ne dis pas que le Zune n'est pas dangereux à long terme, mais pour cette année, Steve a eu raison de ne pas s'inquiéter et sortir précipitamment un nouvel iPod 6G.


----------



## maxpower (5 Décembre 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'il est moche ce zune rose, edition limité a 100 pigeons heuresement:love:

Le zune même pas compatible avec OS, moche, pas fonctionnelle, des protections de partout, dans ce cas la pas la peine de sortir un balladeur avec un disque dur de ..GO, pas la peine de se voiler la face, pour remplir des 20go en musique, ce n'est certainement pas avec tout les cd que l'on a acheté...

Si ça continue comme ça, faudra bientot installer norton ativirus, parce que le zune attrape des maladies de partout:love:, sacré Bill, il a comprit qu'il ne remportera jamais le succès d'itunes alors il a trouvé la parade.

Si un jour je n'achète pas d'ipod, il faudra vraiment me trainer par les pieds pour que j'achète un produit by microsoft.

Moi j'attends leopard et le new ipod et je vais faire chauffer la CB.

La question que je me pose, comment font ils pour faire un truc aussi laid, ça c'est vraiment un truc unique a microsoft, l'exculsivité by microsoft.

Bill continue de nous faire rire t'es trop fort.


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2006)

Moi, je l'ai essayé et maintenant je vais l'acheter le zune, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter, je vais l'acheter le zzzuuuuuuu

Ouah, Made in Microsoft, jcrois que j'ai chopé un truc en souillants mes oreilles de cet objet  à la con

Bon qu'est ce que je disais-je. ah ! avant que j'y pense, Si je commande le zune sur microsoft.com (déjà est-ce faisable?) Peuvent-ils me graver un truc gratos dessus genre euhh : "think Different"  Non ?

Bon tant pis alors, je vais devoir m'acheter un iPod


----------



## Paradise (5 Décembre 2006)

Le Zune est un produit super je trouve, dans les périodes de tempêtes comme en ce moment, j'ai observé que le Zune remplacerait avec merveille les tuiles perdues


Même couleur et même aspect


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Décembre 2006)

On devrait pas renommer le fil en "Sansa killer Microsoft: le zune" ?  

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123391


----------



## maxpower (6 Décembre 2006)

Bill + design + praticité = 0   :love:

Apple continuez d'innover, Bill a beau avoir tout les milliards il n'aura jamais le talent d'apple au niveau du design et de la praticité, Bill fait des trucs moche inserviable sauf par des experts en informatique, et le pire c'est que tout le monde saute dessus:mouais:.... sauf le zune.

Mon préféré c'est quand même le colori marron:love:, IGNOBLE, tout le savoir faire microsoft réuni en un seul produit c'est tout simplement impressionant.

Respect Bill


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Pouh, ce rose est vraiment attroce... Je pense plutot a une contrefacon !


----------



## Max London (9 Décembre 2006)

Ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre, c'est le choix plus que douteux pour la couleur marron.  Il faut être honnête, ce n'est pas de très bon gout.
Enfin sinon ce Zune a quand même un bien bel écran.  Un demi pouce qui fait quand même une différence avec celui de l'iPod, c'est proportionellement la même différence qu'entre un écran 17" et 20" (+20%).


----------



## fredintosh (9 Décembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Un demi pouce qui fait quand même une différence avec celui de l'iPod, c'est proportionellement la même différence qu'entre un écran 17" et 20" (+20%).


Sauf que la résolution du Zune, elle, reste la même que celle d' l'iPod (qu'on me contredise si je dis une bêtise).
Ce n'est donc pas totalement comparable à 2 écrans 17" et 20" dont la résolution serait proportionnelle à la taille.


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour résumé, a microsoft ils ont beaucoup de chercheur pour pas grand chose, apple a préféré quant a lui avoir des trouveurs, chacun son truc en faite:love:.

De toute façon il faut pas une zune ce mp3.

J'ai deja la main sur la porte ne vous fatiguez pas.


----------



## trevise (13 Décembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Enfin sinon ce Zune a quand même un bien bel écran.  Un demi pouce qui fait quand même une différence avec celui de l'iPod, c'est proportionellement la même différence qu'entre un écran 17" et 20" (+20%).



En même temps, j'ai une PSP et je ne regarde jamais de vidéo dessus, pourtant l'écran est bien supérieur à celui du Zune. Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu par la vidéo mobile, et d'ailleurs il semble que son utilisation soit très faible sur l'Ipod.


----------



## maxpower (13 Décembre 2006)

Regarder une video sur un tombre poste franchement c'est pas le top.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah, allez, c'est de bonne guerre.


----------



## maxpower (14 Décembre 2006)

Mouai, ils veulent faire croire a qui cette pub????:love:

Alala la pub apple a decidément fait réagir tout les PCusers c'est marant, apple doit je pense etre tres fier de sa pub ( Vaio, Microchiotte, a qui le tour ???? )

Eh c'est mon 100ème post


----------



## kapov (25 Décembre 2006)

Plus aucune réaction depuis 10 jours? Pendant les fêtes de Noël?

Si ça c'est pas une preuve de flop.....


----------



## Paradise (25 Décembre 2006)

depuis pas ml de temps (le jour de la sortie) on avaient capté que c'est un enorme flop


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> depuis pas ml de temps (le jour de la sortie) on avaient capté que c'est un enorme flop



Est-ce que quelqu'un du forum MacGé a déjà vu le Zune... ou mieux, se l'ai acheté ??

  

Je déconne ....


Mais j'aimerais quand même bien le voir en vrai, pour voir à quoi il ressemble... :mouais:


----------



## Nicoco31 (28 Décembre 2006)

Fier posseceur d'un Vaio et d'un zune importé à prix d'or, j'en suis absolument ravi et mes amis bavent quand on visionne un film sur TV depuis cette petite chose sans parler du wifi... Attendez de pouvoir en tester un dans la pratique je pense ^^


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Nicoco31 a dit:


> Fier posseceur d'un Vaio et d'un zune importé à prix d'or, j'en suis absolument ravi et mes amis bavent quand on visionne un film sur TV depuis cette petite chose sans parler du wifi... Attendez de pouvoir en tester un dans la pratique je pense ^^




[Mode arrêt cardiaque on]   :affraid: [Mode arrêt cardiaque off]

 

Nan, je déconne ....


----------



## trevise (28 Décembre 2006)

Nicoco31 a dit:


> Fier posseceur d'un Vaio et d'un zune importé à prix d'or, j'en suis absolument ravi et mes amis bavent quand on visionne un film sur TV depuis cette petite chose sans parler du wifi... Attendez de pouvoir en tester un dans la pratique je pense ^^



Un Zune importé à prix d'or ? Oulah...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui, à croire qu'il était déjà convaincu par le produit avant  

Alors le trouver juste correct après, ce serait déjà trop peu :rateau: 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Java99 (28 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
J'ai quinze ans et je compte m'acheté un Zune. Seulement un détail me chipote...
Quels sont les formats que le zune accepte?? je sais qu'il accepte certains formats sécurisé et d'autres qu'ils ne le sont pas. 
Je demande cela parce-que je télecharge un peu de payant (chez itunes!!) et un peu sur des autres sites de téléchargement "illégal" ( que Dieu me pardonne)et donc je me demandais si les 600 morceaux que j'ai télecharger sur Limewire seront lisible par le zune??????

Merci déja  


A+++


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

Java99 a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai quinze ans et je compte m'achet&#233; un Zune. Seulement un d&#233;tail me chipote...
> Quels sont les formats que le zune accepte?? je sais qu'il accepte certains formats s&#233;curis&#233; et d'autres qu'ils ne le sont pas.
> Je demande cela parce-que je t&#233;lecharge un peu de payant (chez itunes!!) et un peu sur des autres sites de t&#233;l&#233;chargement "ill&#233;gal" ( que Dieu me pardonne)et donc je me demandais si les 600 morceaux que j'ai t&#233;lecharger sur Limewire seront lisible par le zune??????
> ...



Le Zune sera disponible en Europe et en France pas avant fin 2007. Donc, tu as le temps de patienter. A moins que tu habites de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'Atlantique. 

Je te sugg&#232;re de relire un peu plus en d&#233;tails ce pr&#233;sent fil, les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions s'y trouvent. Jette un &#339;il &#233;galement sur les forums iGeneration, la question du Zune est &#233;galement abord&#233;e.

Concernant le t&#233;l&#233;chargement dit &#171;ill&#233;gal&#187;, &#233;vite de t'en vanter ici. 

Et bienvenue sur MacGeneration.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Java99 a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai quinze ans et je compte m'acheté un Zune. Seulement un détail me chipote...
> Quels sont les formats que le zune accepte?? je sais qu'il accepte certains formats sécurisé et d'autres qu'ils ne le sont pas.
> Je demande cela parce-que je télecharge un peu de payant (chez itunes!!) et un peu sur des autres sites de téléchargement "illégal" ( que Dieu me pardonne)et donc je me demandais si les 600 morceaux que j'ai télecharger sur Limewire seront lisible par le zune??????
> ...




Ben ce que tu as téléchargé sur iTunes ne sera pas lisible sur le Zune. Et les fichiers que tu as téléchargé sur LimeWire doivent être en mp3 (ou wma  ), non ? Alors, tu pourras les lire sans problèmes... Mais pourquoi dibale veux-tu t'acheter un Zune ? L'iPod vidéo ne te plait pas ??? :mouais:


----------



## Java99 (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un contact en Amérique (Arizona) qui revient en mars et donc je n'aurai pratiquement rien a payer ( 180 euros + les frais de douanes).
La réponse a la question PK un zune et pas un Ipod??? Je ne sais pas très bien moi même.. mais j'aime bien la fonction vidéo et WI-FI. De plus je me dit que que si Microsoft veut faire un vrai Ipod killers ils ont du mettr la barre assez haut!!
En plus je serai pratiquement sur d'être le seul a avoir un zune a l'école (même si je l'amenerai pas )!!

Merci déja  de vos réponse

PS: déolé d'voir parler télechargement ********** !!!  

JAVA99


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Décembre 2006)

Java99 a dit:


> La réponse a la question PK un zune et pas un Ipod??? Je ne sais pas très bien moi même.. mais j'aime bien la fonction vidéo et WI-FI. 9



Et tu sais si d'ici mars le wifi ou bluetooth tu l'auras pas sur l'ipod ?



Java99 a dit:


> De plus je me dit que que si Microsoft veut faire un vrai Ipod killers ils ont du mettr la barre assez haut!!



Là je dois rêver.

Patiente jusqu'à fin février, et tu devrais alors pouvoir faire un choix réfléchi.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## trevise (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu ferais mieux d'attendre, il y a une grosse rumeur sur un nouvel Ipod qui serait présenté en janvier.

Pour le Wi-fi, si tu achètes un Zune pour ça, tu sera très déçu... Renseigne-toi sur les conditions d'utilisation de ce fameux wi-fi, ça va te refroidir...


----------



## Nicoco31 (28 Décembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Tu ferais mieux d'attendre, il y a une grosse rumeur sur un nouvel Ipod qui serait présenté en janvier.
> 
> Pour le Wi-fi, si tu achètes un Zune pour ça, tu sera très déçu... Renseigne-toi sur les conditions d'utilisation de ce fameux wi-fi, ça va te refroidir...




C'est grandement sous-estimer une certaine communauté qui comme la xbox en son temps va faire du zune une véritable bête de course multimédia au dépend des majors certes. (Ce message est posté depuis un Zune )


----------



## trevise (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah, OK, OK, Ok...


----------



## Lizandre (29 Décembre 2006)

Le Zune, une b&#234;te de course multim&#233;dia ? Avec un &#233;cran grand comme une carte de cr&#233;dit ? &#231;a me laisse songeur. Quant &#224; s'en servir comme lecteur, s'il s'agit comme pour l'iPod de films remis &#224; la r&#233;solution de son &#233;cran (du vga en somme), c'est pas glop.

Les technologies ne sont pas encore disponibles dans une gamme de prix grand public pour un usage multim&#233;dia r&#233;ellement ergonomique.

Le succ&#232;s &#233;crasant de l'iPod, malgr&#233; son peu de fonctions, montre o&#249; se trouve pour l'instant, le march&#233;.


----------



## Nicoco31 (30 Décembre 2006)

Certes mais le Zune se branche a une tv via prise peritel ou équivalent. ça si le prochain ipod l'a pas ça va se sentir.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

Nicoco31 a dit:


> Certes mais le Zune se branche a une tv via prise peritel ou équivalent. ça si le prochain ipod l'a pas ça va se sentir.


 

Tu peut brancher ton iPod sur ta télé avec des câbles spécifiques. Et puis je ne vois pas ou est l'intérêt de brancher un Zune ou un iPod (qui sont fait pour être trimballés) sur une télé...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

Tiens le CES a démarré, mais j'ai peu, ou même pas entendu parler du Zune. Je me trompe?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2007)

On en parle un peu ici.   dans la vidéo de démo du truc, on voit un Zune mais aussi un iPod, pas fous Ford.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, on apprend sur GenerationMP3 que le Zune se fait plutôt rare au CES de Las Vegas... mais qu'il pourrait aussi débarquer en Europe plus tôt que prévu.


----------



## Nicky Larson (9 Janvier 2007)

Il va falloir que le zune s'accroche maintenant vu l'iPhone!


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

ah bon, tu crois qu'ils jouent sur le meme terrain, moi je pense pas, le zune a un bel ecran , l'ipod non, l'iphone est un PHONE le zune est un baladeur, rien a voir.
le zune est moche mais au moin il a le wifi et lecran large, l'ipod a besoin d'un rleooking et tr&#233;s vite....

mat


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

De toute façon, je suppose que dans un an le prix des composants aura bien chuté, on aura surement un iPhone mit a jour avant sa sortie.
N'étais-ce pas avec le MacBook Pro qu'Apple avait augmenté la vitesse des processeurs avant qu'il ne soit mit en vente?
Par contre deux observations:
-Aucune vidéo (si je ne me trompe) sur le site d'Apple qui ne permettent de voir l'appareil photo en march
-L'iPhone a un baffle intégré


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2007)

Merci de ne pas faire de ce sujet sur le Zune un &#233;ni&#232;me ayant pour th&#232;me l'iPhone. Il en existe en nombres sur le forum sp&#233;cial MacWorld. Merci.


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

Au temps pour moi, je me croyait sur le topic MacWorld...je me disait bien que personne ne parlait!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Janvier 2007)

La semaine prochaine ils publient pas leurs chiffres chez Apple ?

Si on en croit les analystes, le Zune ne vas pas avoir beaucoup existé dans la période de noël, et pourtant il a tous ses avantages  techniques.

Pour la suite, en voyant le nouvel appareil d'Apple qui fait 3 en un, les responsables du Zune chez Microsoft ne doivent pas être pressé de voir sortir le nouveau qui ne ferra que ipod.
Une chose est sûre, s'il veulent se donner les moyens de percer, il va falloir très rapidement une gamme Zune et qu'elle soit mise à jour régulièrement, au moins pour faire parler d'elle.

Enfin par rapport au titre, il aura pas tué grand monde le Zune si ce n'est peut être aidé à mettre à mal (ou faire réfléchir sur) les DRM, et c'est déjà énorme.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------

